# (21st July) Explosions on London Underground - NEWS ONLY NO DISCUSSION



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

My father-in-law said he heard something on Radio 5?!

I don't want to worry anyone. Nothing on BBC News 24 yet.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 21, 2005)

I've heard nothing on Radio 1


----------



## xes (Jul 21, 2005)

I do hope not!


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

I put radio 5 on and no-one's going mad or anything. I'm really sorry. I just got scared. My father-in-law is Greek and so things don't translate well.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 21, 2005)

nothing on here at the mo.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/fivelive/


----------



## xes (Jul 21, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> I put radio 5 on and no-one's going mad or anything. I'm really sorry. I just got scared. My father-in-law is Greek and so things don't translate well.


 good news then,everyone back from under the desks!!


----------



## passenger (Jul 21, 2005)

LBC says there has  Oval and the  Victoria line is down


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

He doesn't have radio 5 on (another mistake), but nonetheless, I think this is a false alarm. I'm really sorry. The Victoria line has been suspended though - why is that?


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

Unofficial reports of an explosion at Warren St and one at the Oval. Fire Brigade at both. Nothing confirmed.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 21, 2005)

There's talk about the rememberance service on BBC 24 but that's it.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

Fire brigade were called at 12.54.


----------



## passenger (Jul 21, 2005)

LBC asking people to ring in with info


----------



## jugularvein (Jul 21, 2005)

what's lbc?


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm trying to be calm, but I'm worried.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 21, 2005)

I know there was a suspect package at Shepherd's Bush earlier on, but that's it.


----------



## passenger (Jul 21, 2005)

97.3 a London news radio program sorry


----------



## chio (Jul 21, 2005)

jugularvein said:
			
		

> what's lbc?



A London commercial talk radio station - 97.3fm


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Jul 21, 2005)

Sky News are just showing something now. An explosion at Warren Street?


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jul 21, 2005)

jugularvein said:
			
		

> what's lbc?



Local london station - also known as 'bigoted taxi driver FM' after it's phone in shows.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

News 24 says the police have confirmed they are investigating 3 incidents. The Oval, Warren St, and Shepherd's Bush.


----------



## treefrog (Jul 21, 2005)

Nothing on BBC ticker...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 21, 2005)

Beeb reports 3 Oval, Warren street and one other.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

Witness on Sky news already.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2005)

http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-1189833,00.html

sky news are reporting

"  a series of incidents have been reported near Warren Street, Oval and Shepherd's Bush stations on the London Underground. Smoke was seen coming from a train"


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Jul 21, 2005)

Warren Street, Shepherd's Bush and Oval have all been evacuated


----------



## citydreams (Jul 21, 2005)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Beeb reports 3 Oval, Warren street and one other.



link please


----------



## laptop (Jul 21, 2005)

treefrog said:
			
		

> Nothing on BBC ticker...



"Three Tube stations in London are evacuated after incidents. More soon..."


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 21, 2005)

yikes  
being described as incidents by the met at the moment.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

Its on BBC News 24 and Sky News and the Radio. I'm not searching for a link.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 21, 2005)

Same time as the rememberance service, as well.


----------



## treefrog (Jul 21, 2005)

laptop said:
			
		

> "Three Tube stations in London are evacuated after incidents. More soon..."


 there it is. Sky news also reporting now


----------



## jugularvein (Jul 21, 2005)

oh god.... waiting for news like this....


----------



## Loki (Jul 21, 2005)

wtf? For some reason I can't see any website but urban75 atm, so I'm relying on you lot for info...


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 21, 2005)

BBC news
UCH hospital moving into 'Major Incident Mode'
smoke being seen coming from several underground stations


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jul 21, 2005)

The Guardian are catching on

*LATEST NEWS: Emergency services attending three tube stations in London following "incidents". More details soon...*


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

Hospital has gone into 'emergency mode' 

Witness at Warren St said everyone got off his carriage ok.


----------



## janeb (Jul 21, 2005)

just been reported as 'news just coming in' on radio 4, said they wil update as they get more news but one hospital put on emergency alert....


----------



## MarkMark (Jul 21, 2005)

BBC TV news just confirmed there has been 3 more 'incidents' on the London underground with smoke seen pouring out of a tube train.

Scarey eh?


----------



## liberty (Jul 21, 2005)

And Euston evacuated


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 21, 2005)

Radio 5 doesn't seem too bothered at the mo'.  They've mentioned it, but are going back to other stories.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

If I could change the title, I would.


----------



## dozzer (Jul 21, 2005)

Shit!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2005)

http://blogs.guardian.co.uk/news/archives/2005/07/21/incidents_on_the_tube.html

By Neil McIntosh / UK news 01:15pm

1315 We're getting new reports of a "series of incidents" on the tube network. Warren Street, Oval and Shepherd's Bush tubes have all been evacuated, and emergency services are attending. Services on the Victoria line and Northern line have been suspended.

Sky News is reporting a minor explosion on one tube at 1254. A passenger's backpack blew apart, but did not cause further damage. There was panic on the train, but passengers were able to disembark.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> And Euston evacuated



Where did you hear that? Or was it just the Victoria Line re: Warren St etc.


----------



## Loki (Jul 21, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> If I could change the title, I would.


You can, just edit your first post.


----------



## passenger (Jul 21, 2005)

i work in Tulse hill not far from the Oval and i can hear fire engines and 

police cars heading down there


----------



## liberty (Jul 21, 2005)

And Leicester Sq shut all should be avoided


----------



## agricola (Jul 21, 2005)

Oval, Warren Street and Shepherd Bush

Oval is my tube station..... only got off it an hour ago, but a load of Police just went flying down Clapham Road.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> Sky News is reporting a minor explosion on one tube at 1254. A passenger's backpack blew apart, but did not cause further damage. There was panic on the train, but passengers were able to disembark.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 21, 2005)

eye witness said he saw a bag explode in a carriage. Person holding the bag made an excuse .....
On the Victoria line. 
sky one reporting now


----------



## girasol (Jul 21, 2005)

BBC site seems to be down already...


----------



## liberty (Jul 21, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Where did you hear that? Or was it just the Victoria Line re: Warren St etc.



A freind has been evacuated from there


----------



## Random One (Jul 21, 2005)

eye witness reports mentioned on bbc news said that the carriage filled with smoke


----------



## maya (Jul 21, 2005)

MarkMark said:
			
		

> BBC TV news just confirmed there has been 3 more 'incidents' on the London underground with smoke seen pouring out of a tube train.
> 
> Scarey eh?


scandi news reporting this too now, Sky mentioned as source...


----------



## jugularvein (Jul 21, 2005)

suspect package reported on victoria line - reported on sky news..

smoke seen coming from train, is this true???


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

Nope, I can't edit the title.


----------



## lighterthief (Jul 21, 2005)

Moorgate was being evacuated as I went by 20 mins ago - hopefully just a precaution.


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 21, 2005)

Nothing so far on BBC1's regular lunchtime news.


----------



## nightowl (Jul 21, 2005)

sky saying shepherds bush, oval and warren st evacuated


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 21, 2005)

BBC news is saying that police hare attening to reports of 'a number of incidents' with smoke coming out of several tube stations


----------



## laptop (Jul 21, 2005)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> eye witness said he saw a bag explode in a carriage. Person holding the bag made an excuse .....



 "I thought it was drugs"   New thread.


----------



## rennie (Jul 21, 2005)

CNN saying oval, warren st n sheperd's bush evacuated following "incidents".


----------



## Random One (Jul 21, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Nothing so far on BBC1's regular lunchtime news.


 there was. thats where i heard about it..but they are carrying on with normal news while the get more info


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2005)

All the news sites seem to be going down again...


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 21, 2005)

They just mentioned it on lunchtime news and talked to a dark haired bloke about it!

No-one really seems to know anything on News24


----------



## J77 (Jul 21, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4703777.stm


> 'Incidents' spark Tube evacuation
> Emergency services have been called to three Tube stations after "incidents", Scotland Yard said.
> 
> Police confirmed they had been called to Warren Street, Oval and Shepherd's Bush stations.
> ...


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 21, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Nothing so far on BBC1's regular lunchtime news.




there is
I'm watching it
they're running the news as usual with other stories, with intermitent news flashes, keep watching and you'll see


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 21, 2005)

No info on the tfl site.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 21, 2005)

3 lines on the underground are down (BBC 24 from tfl)


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 21, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> there was. thats where i heard about it..but they are carrying on with normal news while the get more info



Ah, okay. Sorry.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

>



i cut and pasted the link


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

Ed, please change the title as you see fit. They just said 'a number of incidents' and three lines are totally shut.

Please don't be serious.


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 21, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> there is
> I'm watching it
> they're running the news as usual with other stories, with intermitent news flashes, keep watching and you'll see



I'm watching it too _(BBC1, Anna Ford presenting)_, but haven't seen anything.    

Edit: Ah, okay, she's mentioned it now. Sorry again.   

It's gone straight over to BBC News24 now...


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i cut and pasted the link



I know. I just didn't understand how a rucksack would explode - but not seriously.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 21, 2005)

Scotland yard "Responding to 3 incidents" stations mentioned previous. 

People running from train in Warren Street after a persons bag exploded in his lap, seemed like everyone just upped and left the train which was full of smoke but not enough to prevent people from leaving the train. 
No casualties reported.


----------



## J77 (Jul 21, 2005)

Radio 6 news: police: unspecified incidents - london underground: number of incidents


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jul 21, 2005)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> eye witness said he saw a bag explode in a carriage. Person holding the bag made an excuse .....
> On the Victoria line.
> sky one reporting now



Could you expand on this a little - "made an excuse".... What kind of excuse?

If you can of course.


----------



## agricola (Jul 21, 2005)

Clapham Road is shut off to traffic from Caldwell Street down to the Oval, and probably a lot further...


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jul 21, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> I know. I just didn't understand how a rucksack would explode - but not seriously.




There was an incident on the Parisian metro an few years ago when somebody's bag emitted a muffled bang and smoke came out of it.  It was a bomb that failed to go off properly.


----------



## longdog (Jul 21, 2005)

Something on BBC news website but not much

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4703777.stm


----------



## jugularvein (Jul 21, 2005)

sky news:

transport police being mobilised by scotland yard

hospital's preparing

panic stricken passenegers made way down carriage...bag exploded and smoke.... eye witness account

warren street / sheperd's bush / oval 

incidents in each station

no reports on casualties

not much news in general


----------



## wiskey (Jul 21, 2005)

work hasnt rung yet

and derv and jtg have just left brixton for paddington

bollox


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 21, 2005)

Sky news:
no reports of any casualties at this stage
sky are running it as their main story with eyewitness accounts, so far people describing leaving smoky trains 

buildings evacuated near Oval


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2005)

no casualties so far


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2005)

> The whole of the Northern Line has been suspended, along with the Victoria Line and the Hammersmith and City. One hospital has begun its emergency plan.



Walking home tonight it seems...


----------



## J77 (Jul 21, 2005)

bbc update said:
			
		

> 'Incidents' spark Tube evacuation
> Emergency services have been called to three Tube stations after "incidents", Scotland Yard said.
> 
> Police confirmed they had been called to Warren Street, Oval and Shepherd's Bush stations.
> ...


.


----------



## passenger (Jul 21, 2005)

London Underground suspended


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 21, 2005)

MrMalcontent said:
			
		

> Could you expand on this a little - "made an excuse".... What kind of excuse?
> 
> If you can of course.


that's as it was reported, no further comments on what he said. Sorry.

Now reporting that gun-shots may have been heared on the platform. Only passing on whats been said on sky folks.

A nail bomb was exploded in Warren Street


----------



## Random One (Jul 21, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Walking home tonight it seems...


 the buses havent been suspended, have they?


----------



## Loki (Jul 21, 2005)

BBC1 is covering it...


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jul 21, 2005)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> was exploded in Warren Street




was exploded (controlled) or _has_ exploded?


----------



## liberty (Jul 21, 2005)

Train passenger Ivan McCracken told Sky News he spoke to an Italian man who witnessed an explosion.

"He told me he had seen a man carrying a rucksack which suddenly exploded. It was a minor explosion but enough to blow open his rucksack. Everyone rushed from the carriage. People evacuated very quickly. There was no panic.

"I didn't see anyone injured but there was shock and fright.

"There was a smell of smoke."

"The man who was holding the rucksack looked extremely dismayed.

Police have cordoned off the streets around Warren Street station. They said a suspect package had been reported on a Victoria Line train. 

Sky reporter Mark White said authorities are "pushing everybody as far back from the station as they can".

It is two weeks to the day since bombers attacked three Tube trains and a bus in central London. 

Another eyewitness, Sosiane Mohellavi, said "Everyone panicked and people were screaming.

"We had to pull the alarm. I am still shaking


----------



## agricola (Jul 21, 2005)

incident on a bus now Hackney Road


----------



## Random One (Jul 21, 2005)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> that's as it was reported, no further comments on what he said. Sorry.
> 
> Now reporting that gun-shots may have been heared on the platform. Only passing on whats been said on sky folks.
> 
> A nail bomb was exploded in Warren Street


 is that what they said on sky?


----------



## Mation (Jul 21, 2005)

oh bloody hell - not again


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

A bus on Hackney road has had an incident on it.

Shit!


----------



## aqua (Jul 21, 2005)

*waits for more information*


----------



## agricola (Jul 21, 2005)

hackney rd j/w columbia road apparently


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> the buses havent been suspended, have they?



No but people not being able to get train will use the bus which means packed buses and waiting for hours...


----------



## Poi E (Jul 21, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> "The man who was holding the rucksack looked extremely dismayed.



He fucking well will be.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 21, 2005)

Bus in Hackney road incident now being reported. Explosion on bus no injuries reported.

Police believe the gunshots in warren street were detonators going off and not the bombs themselves.


----------



## Loki (Jul 21, 2005)

Also an incident in a bus in Hackney, may or may not be linked. (edit: as friedaweed just said!)


----------



## Bristly Pioneer (Jul 21, 2005)

"The man who was holding the rucksack looked extremely dismayed."

Cunt! Have the rest of the passengers kicked his fucking head in yet?


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 21, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Incident on bus in E2 rerported



BBC News 24: incident re. a bus on Hackney Rd, junction nr. Columbia Rd.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2005)

E2? That's were I am right now. Anything more on that?


----------



## Random One (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

I've heard nail bomb as well.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> I've heard nail bomb as well.


 Any radio or tv news?


----------



## chio (Jul 21, 2005)

Half the internet's down here (well, most of it) so this is my only source of information.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 21, 2005)

nail bomb at warren street station too


----------



## Batboy (Jul 21, 2005)

incident on No 26 Bus in hackney reported?


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

Radio. LBC - to answer Kid E.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2005)

please no   

says 3 tube stations closed, are any tubes running?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 21, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Any radio or tv news?


ITV are covering


----------



## laptop (Jul 21, 2005)

agricola said:
			
		

> incident on a bus now Hackney Road



A (Met?) helicopter was hovering over the Shoreditch High St end as this thread started but it's gone away now.


----------



## agricola (Jul 21, 2005)

all looks quiet at the Oval atm on the BBC News24 traffic camera


----------



## Loki (Jul 21, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> Half the internet's down here (well, most of it) so this is my only source of information.


So it's not just me then. The only site I can see is urban75


----------



## sihhi (Jul 21, 2005)

Batboy said:
			
		

> incident on No 26 Bus in hackney reported?



I hope no one is hurt at all. Does anyone have access to 24hr news like bbc24 or something?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Any radio or tv news?




bbc 24 showing traffic cams pannig about and some police

they seem to know about as much or less than here


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 21, 2005)

Hammersmith and city is closed, victoria line and Northern line both closed too


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 21, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> is that what they said on sky?


Yeah it's all coming through fast and a lot of it is unconfirmed. I think there's a bit of panic reporting going on as it's too fresh. I'm not posting anything unless its confirmed now as i don't want to panic anyone. It sounds like another big traffic stand still for you guys down the smoke though. 
Still reporting that bomb on a bus in Hackney unconfirmed.


----------



## tastebud (Jul 21, 2005)

oh jeez.


----------



## nightowl (Jul 21, 2005)

if the passengers caught one of the fuckers let's hope they kicked the shit out of him


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

The whole tube is closed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Radio. LBC - to answer Kid E.


 Cheers Flim. Any news on the "nail" bomb?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2005)

camberwell rd/ new brixton rd shut and stuff happening

someone on phone talking to news moved on, as far as possible


----------



## girasol (Jul 21, 2005)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> Yeah it's all coming through fast and a lot of it is unconfirmed. I think there's a bit of panic reporting going on as it's too fresh. I'm not posting anything unless its confirmed now as i don't want to panic anyone. It sounds like another big traffic stand still for you guys down the smoke though.
> Still reporting that bomb on a bus in Hackney unconfirmed.



Yep, probably the best thing to do...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 21, 2005)

explosion reported on top of the bus by the driver  scotland yard have confirmed it apparently


----------



## aqua (Jul 21, 2005)

no access to tv here can people keep us uptodate?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 21, 2005)

Detonators only aparently

(loud bang but won't kill people in short)


----------



## tastebud (Jul 21, 2005)

oval evacuated??


----------



## Abjekt (Jul 21, 2005)

Sky News are just confirming the story from Reuters that there was a nail bomb in Warren Street. But at the moment its just pictures from the Oval with some police standing around.


----------



## agricola (Jul 21, 2005)

detonators only have gone off according to news24 according to a "reliable source"


----------



## jæd (Jul 21, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> So it's not just me then. The only site I can see is urban75



BT Openworld's domain name system is screwed... My home computer is still contactable but can ping stuff by Ip only.  (ie, www.urban75.net's ip is 82.138.249.21)


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2005)

3 'dummy' detonators no bombs


----------



## wiskey (Jul 21, 2005)

derv and jtg are on a bus heading into the middle. seem ok though, rekkon the busses are running ok. 

bbc are saying only detonators going bang, no bombs.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jul 21, 2005)

Just reported on Radio 5 live that detonators have exploded but not attached to explosives - apparently there is also an incident on a bus in Hackney.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 21, 2005)

BBC transport guy says from "Reliable sources" that three Dummy explosives have gone off - Detonators only. Noone hurt.


----------



## holteman (Jul 21, 2005)

reports only detonaters went off....no injurys reported


----------



## Batboy (Jul 21, 2005)

warren st - Definite explosion


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> 3 'dummy' detonators no bombs



So why?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2005)

bus in hackney looks ok in footage


----------



## agricola (Jul 21, 2005)

bus now on news 24... looks intact


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 21, 2005)

Bristly Pioneer said:
			
		

> "The man who was holding the rucksack looked extremely dismayed."
> 
> Cunt! Have the rest of the passengers kicked his fucking head in yet?




Open door on his cell..... death won't come quick enough for the c*nt


----------



## chio (Jul 21, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> BT Openworld's domain name system is screwed... My home computer is still contactable but can ping stuff by Ip only.  (ie, www.urban75.net's ip is 82.138.249.21)



At least some things are a constant in life.


----------



## Random One (Jul 21, 2005)

pictures of the bus on bbc  news now...but cant make it out properly


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 21, 2005)

showing pictures of the bus in columbia road/hackney road which seems to be OK. Cordoned off and looks to be OK.


----------



## jugularvein (Jul 21, 2005)

warren street described as detonators going off not actual bombs, but only judging by the sound... would leave crucial evidence if the explosives are still there


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

Those people saying 'kick in the people with rucksacks' should consider that reports say they look stunned and surprised (at least at Warren St).


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> So why?




undercover sun reporter - "we got fake bombs on tube and bus 2 weeks later!"

maybe
edit - joke obv, sorry


----------



## Pieface (Jul 21, 2005)

Edit - late post


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 21, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> So why?


 1)Cockup- explosives were duds

2) Cause terror without death (unlikely)


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 21, 2005)

All tubes stopping. Code Amber.


----------



## holteman (Jul 21, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> So why?




because maybe they have the detonaters but no way of getting hold of explosives....so this way they can strike terror and prove how easy they can actually attack the tube without haveing to bother blowing anythign up...
terror is all about fear and panic


----------



## gunneradt (Jul 21, 2005)

unless they were 'dismayed' that they had not gone off as planned.

gunner


----------



## warszawa (Jul 21, 2005)

I heard 'dummy explotions' too.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2005)

DRINK? said:
			
		

> Open door on his cell..... death won't come quick enough for the c*nt


Nah. We want him alive and blabbing.


----------



## jugularvein (Jul 21, 2005)

not even the sun are that sick and stupid. not quite anyway


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 21, 2005)

holteman said:
			
		

> because maybe they have the detonaters but no way of getting hold of explosives....so this way they can strike terror and prove how easy they can actually attack the tube without haveing to bother blowing anythign up...
> terror is all about fear and panic


 Detonators are the hard part.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 21, 2005)

I can hear sirens here in Hammersmith.


----------



## ngeru (Jul 21, 2005)

Any links reporting this 'nail bomb explosion' then?


----------



## Poi E (Jul 21, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Those people saying 'kick in the people with rucksacks' should consider that reports say they look stunned and surprised (at least at Warren St).



Wouldn't you be surprised if you expected to wake up to see the big guy congratulating you?


----------



## Belushi (Jul 21, 2005)

I was just at Camden Town and the tubes down, hope its not another attack.


----------



## maya (Jul 21, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Those people saying 'kick in the people with rucksacks' should consider that reports say they look stunned and surprised (at least at Warren St).


heard about "sly, cunning, faking innocence when all other fails"-morons?


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 21, 2005)

I work by Hackney road - the whole bit round hackney road / old street is cordoned off.

Traffic going bananas.......


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> undercover sun reporter - "we got fake bombs on tube and bus 2 weeks later!"
> 
> maybe
> edit - joke obv, sorry



Forgive me if I'm not laughing.


----------



## treefrog (Jul 21, 2005)

sirens in Old St.


----------



## warszawa (Jul 21, 2005)

A reminder of 2 weeks ago, maybe and a warning of they can do?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 21, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Nah. We want him alive and blabbing.



Then we kick his head in?


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2005)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> 1)2) Cause terror without death (unlikely)


Bit of a strange strategy because they're almost certain to get caught if they're carting around dummy explosives.


----------



## nightowl (Jul 21, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Those people saying 'kick in the people with rucksacks' should consider that reports say they look stunned and surprised (at least at Warren St).



just happen to be carrying an exploding bag then


----------



## aqua (Jul 21, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> So why?


what he said


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

maya said:
			
		

> heard about "sly, cunning, faking innocence when all other fails"-morons?



I have. I just think the vigilanteism without thinking first would be stupid.

However, now's not the time for that debate....


----------



## gabi (Jul 21, 2005)

Loads of police here in Aldgate too..


----------



## stroober (Jul 21, 2005)

Loads of sirens in Notting Hill


----------



## agricola (Jul 21, 2005)

either fakes or a lot of proper bombs made by people who dont know how to make them properly


----------



## gabi (Jul 21, 2005)

The most british piece of reporting I've ever seen...:

"The man who was holding the rucksack that exploded looked extremely dismayed."

Priceless..

Lets hope the poor chap's ok..


----------



## 1927 (Jul 21, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> undercover sun reporter - "we got fake bombs on tube and bus 2 weeks later!"
> 
> maybe
> edit - joke obv, sorry



That exact thought went thru my mind!


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 21, 2005)

Is the Ashes being played at The Oval today or Lords. It still seems to be going. 

Think its Lords actually.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

It's Lords. It's still going.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 21, 2005)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Is the Ashes being played at The Oval today or Lords. It still seems to be going.
> 
> Think its Lords actually.



Lords and it is still going.


----------



## liberty (Jul 21, 2005)

Could there really be this may fake attacks?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 21, 2005)

all tube services suspended


----------



## sihhi (Jul 21, 2005)

Are buse routes unaffected in central london?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 21, 2005)

Tfl site reporting 3 lines closed.
http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/press-centre/press-releases/press-releases-content.asp?prID=443


----------



## liberty (Jul 21, 2005)

gabi said:
			
		

> The most british piece of reporting I've ever seen...:
> 
> "The man who was holding the rucksack that exploded looked extremely dismayed."
> 
> ...




http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-1189833,00.html

It was from the above


----------



## tom k&e (Jul 21, 2005)

gabi said:
			
		

> The most british piece of reporting I've ever seen...:
> 
> "The man who was holding the rucksack that exploded looked extremely dismayed."
> 
> ...



So we can torture him to death   

Looks like this isn't nearly as bad as a fortnight ago. Hopefully.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

Can't get through to the wife again - like last week.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 21, 2005)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Lords and it is still going.


Doubt cricket has much to do with it, the rememberance service coverage was almost cut off by the new attack information.


----------



## Mation (Jul 21, 2005)

Are mobiles down again? I just tried to send a text but it's sitting in my outbox and i just tried a call that didn't work...


----------



## Flavour (Jul 21, 2005)

I've just woken up, what's the gist of what's happened, so I don't have to read the whole thread... cheers


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 21, 2005)

Mation said:
			
		

> Are mobiles down again? I just tried to send a text but it's sitting in my outbox and i just tried a call that didn't work...


I think they are.


----------



## tom k&e (Jul 21, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> It's Lords. It's still going.



Calling it off when we're giving the aussises such a thrashing because of a few incopetant terrorists would be a mistake.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 21, 2005)

Mation said:
			
		

> Are mobiles down again? I just tried to send a text but it's sitting in my outbox and i just tried a call that didn't work...



Network's down i think 

No. 26 bus in hackney by the way


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2005)

no 26 bus in hackney app


----------



## liberty (Jul 21, 2005)

mobiles are fine


----------



## Soreenkid (Jul 21, 2005)

teapea is on her way to visit me, and I can't get through to her 

GARF answer your pms!!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jul 21, 2005)

"no casualities at any of the scenes" - bbc. And yet it seems to have been a coordinated "attack". I can't make sense of it.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 21, 2005)

tom k&e said:
			
		

> So we can torture him to death
> 
> *Looks like this isn't nearly as bad as a fortnight ago. Hopefully*.


Seems to be the case.
Thank feck.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> Could there really be this may fake attacks?




hope they're not a diversion   

Police are advising people not to travel unless totally necessary


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

tom k&e said:
			
		

> Calling it off when we're giving the aussises such a thrashing because of a few incopetant terrorists would be a mistake.



Good to know you've got some perspective.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 21, 2005)

Currently not being treated as major incidents yet.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm getting off the computer now so my wife can phone on the landline.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2005)

eyewitness in oval - "a big bang"


----------



## XerxesVargas (Jul 21, 2005)

Flavour said:
			
		

> I've just woken up, what's the gist of what's happened, so I don't have to read the whole thread... cheers



3 "incidents" on tube - warren st, sheps bush & oval. Reported "incident" on bus in Hackney.

Bout the size of what we know right now.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 21, 2005)

reuters saying: police are not calling it a major incident yet


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 21, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> hope they're not a diversion
> 
> Police are advising people not to travel unless totally necessary


 diversion from what? Doubt it.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

Some bloke fled from Oval station after he left a bag on the train.


----------



## liberty (Jul 21, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> hope they're not a diversion
> 
> Police are advising people not to travel unless totally necessary




Why would so many people have little bombs


----------



## agricola (Jul 21, 2005)

bloke ran out of Oval station....


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 21, 2005)

sky news: london transport saying one injury at warren street, no injuries on number 26 bus


----------



## dormouse (Jul 21, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> "no casualities at any of the scenes" - bbc. And yet it seems to have been a coordinated "attack". I can't make sense of it.


Nor me - ???  Why??!


----------



## maya (Jul 21, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Some bloke fled from Oval station after he left a bag on the train.


and noone ran after him and kicked his brains in?


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 21, 2005)

One injury confirmed in warren street, (Transport police) none on bus but windows blown out.(Bus service confirmed)


----------



## Random One (Jul 21, 2005)

agricola said:
			
		

> bloke ran out of Oval station....


 yeah just heard this on bbc 1 news too


----------



## J77 (Jul 21, 2005)

*bbc story*



> Tube cleared after minor blasts
> Shepherd's Bush
> Police have set up cordons round the stations
> Dummy explosions using detonators only have sparked the evacuation of three Tube stations and the closure of three lines, a BBC correspondent has said.
> ...


 they've just changed the top to talk about detonators


----------



## undercover (Jul 21, 2005)

We're right outside Euston Station and the mainline is still open, although Victoria and Nothern lines closed.
We've been told to stay in our building, can see Warren St from top floor and loads of fire engines etc outside.
Rumours from guy who just arrived of nail bomb and/or shooting on platform there.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 21, 2005)

tom k&e said:
			
		

> Calling it off when we're giving the aussises such a thrashing because of a few incopetant terrorists would be a mistake.



Too damn right. Short of something happening _at_ Lords it shouldn't stop play.


----------



## magneze (Jul 21, 2005)

Man ran away from one of the tube stations apparently, leaving his exploded bag on the train!

(currently on BBC News 24)


----------



## aqua (Jul 21, 2005)

*scratches head* if your going to go this far why not all the way?


----------



## dozzer (Jul 21, 2005)

dormouse said:
			
		

> Nor me - ???  Why??!



Creating terror, perhaps? Them (whoever "they" are) showing us what they could do - even amidst a high state of security?


----------



## KellyDJ (Jul 21, 2005)

They're saying it's not a major incident yet - but they said that two weeks ago.  We were told it was power surges for ages.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 21, 2005)

sihhi said:
			
		

> Are buse routes unaffected in central london?



derv and jtg are currently on a bus which seems to be moving. busses are running up brixton hill with people on them.

according to national rail enq's trains are running out of london


----------



## aqua (Jul 21, 2005)

quicker reporting by eye witnesses this time though (sorry to kellydj)


----------



## magneze (Jul 21, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> *scratches head* if your going to go this far why not all the way?


It's a cock up, surely...


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 21, 2005)

dozzer said:
			
		

> Creating terror, perhaps? Them (whoever "they" are) showing us what they could do - even amidst a high state of security?



Aye, the idea seems to be to create panic and disruption; in essence, to capitalise on the fear.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2005)

windows blown out from bus!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 21, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> Why would so many people have little bombs



It's possible that this was supposed to have been a proper attack but that the bombs didn't work - hence the 'dismayed' comment about the guy with the backpack...


----------



## nightowl (Jul 21, 2005)

sky: police source talking about suicide bomber at warren st


----------



## knopf (Jul 21, 2005)

Just taken me 3 attempts to send a text, so T-Mobile wobbling.


----------



## Loki (Jul 21, 2005)

"no injuries on bus but windows were blown out" - bbc


----------



## JoeBlack (Jul 21, 2005)

If these are detonators only the most likely explanation is that the bombs were known about by the security forces who wanted to catch the 'mastermind' so they left them where they were but sabotaged them so they wouldn't detonate.  Then for some reason they missed their removal, the terrorists didn't realise they were sabotaged and so when they attempted to detonate them 'woof' and puzzlement.

It was not unusual in northern Ireland for weapons/bombs to be found but left in place to try and trap IRA volunteers.  With tragic consequences as this was normally done as a 'shoot to kill' operation and civilians dies when they stumbled across the arms caches.


----------



## tastebud (Jul 21, 2005)

no injuries on the bus.
just windows blown out.


----------



## aqua (Jul 21, 2005)

*sits and waits for more information*

wish I had tv right now though


----------



## qwerty777 (Jul 21, 2005)

only 1 injury reported.....


----------



## George & Bill (Jul 21, 2005)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> eye witness said he saw a bag explode in a carriage.



"never put an open packet of fishermans friends in the same pocket of your rucksack as your jam sandwhich"?   

I mean, what the fuck???!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 21, 2005)

> It's a cock up, surely...



I'd say so.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2005)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> diversion from what? Doubt it.




Something bigger?


----------



## tastebud (Jul 21, 2005)

Magneze said:
			
		

> It's a cock up, surely...



or just a hint that they are still around & that they can do more.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

Seems weird that none of them appeared to work!


----------



## aqua (Jul 21, 2005)

ditto mr bishie - for one to not go off I can understand, but all of them?

I'll wait for more info


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 21, 2005)

girl reporting from warren street has said that there were no people injured there according to bbc news 24 though she also said that some one ran on dropped off a ruck sack and then ran off leaving the carrage to panic about it ...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 21, 2005)

JoeBlack said:
			
		

> If these are detonators only the most likely explanation is that the bombs were known about by the security forces who wanted to catch the 'mastermind' so they left them where they were but sabotaged them so they wouldn't detonate.  Then for some reason they missed their removal, the terrorists didn't realise they were sabotaged and so when they attempted to detonate them 'woof' and puzzlement.
> 
> It was not unusual in northern Ireland for weapons/bombs to be found but left in place to try and trap IRA volunteers.  With tragic consequences as this was normally done as a 'shoot to kill' operation and civilians dies when they stumbled across the arms caches.


 Balls, completely different situation. Detailed rebutall can be provided.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 21, 2005)

maya said:
			
		

> and noone ran after him and kicked his brains in?


Generally not a good idea to run after a bloke who may be carrying a bomb.


----------



## tastebud (Jul 21, 2005)

ERiN BuRGeR said:
			
		

> only 1 injury reported.....


where?


----------



## Poi E (Jul 21, 2005)

If there are other cells of guys then they'll be letting their explosives off quick smart before they get tracked down, I guess.


----------



## maya (Jul 21, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Generally not a good idea to run after a bloke who may be carrying a bomb.


*irony*- but this isn't really the time or place to quarrel


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 21, 2005)

> Seems weird that none of them appeared to work!



Not really. If one person knocked them up, he's obviously fucked up.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 21, 2005)

A woman on BBC news on the phone was in the tube carriage where the explosion was, says no one injured, the bloke who did it legged it out of the station.


----------



## tom k&e (Jul 21, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Something bigger?



What's that bright light over cental lond....

This is all very odd. My money's on inept terrorists though.


----------



## magneze (Jul 21, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> or just a hint that they are still around & that they can do more.


Nah, leaving the bombers alive means that the "masterminds" or whatever are more likely to be caught. It must be a cock up...


----------



## nightowl (Jul 21, 2005)

reuters: warren st nail bomb


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2005)

With all these devices going off at half cock, there's going to be a feast for the forensic team - and that's got to be good news for catching the fuckers.


----------



## jugularvein (Jul 21, 2005)

this 'guy on the run' is this for real? what the fuck...


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jul 21, 2005)

Strange stuff - why just detonators and no explosives?


----------



## agricola (Jul 21, 2005)

oh to have been an hour later coming back from town


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 21, 2005)

The only reason to clear people off the tube would be for nail bombs above ground where everyone congreagates...

It's too complicated, multiple stage 

Rumours of more bombs, can't provide source


----------



## dormouse (Jul 21, 2005)

dozzer said:
			
		

> Creating terror, perhaps? Them (whoever "they" are) showing us what they could do - even amidst a high state of security?


But they'd create more terror by actually setting bombs off!  I'm not sure setting off a few detonators would work... it also suggests the high state of security is effective if they can only manage to explode detonators!


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2005)

Canada Water's just been closed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2005)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> Strange stuff - why just detonators and no explosives?


 Maybe they didn't go off?


----------



## floopadelic (Jul 21, 2005)

Whats curious it was 3 tube trains and one bus again.

Some kind of bizarre reenactment? with just smoke / flash bombs?


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 21, 2005)

People did try to stop the runner (Sky)


----------



## g force (Jul 21, 2005)

Well if he used an Oyster Card they can at least track him...

...all seems very odd at the moment...sounds like a monumental cock up rather than a disruptive plan because of the forensic evidence.


----------



## J77 (Jul 21, 2005)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> Strange stuff - why just detonators and no explosives?


Probably not connected up during transit - fear of premature explosion - or came loose.


----------



## Loki (Jul 21, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Seems weird that none of them appeared to work!


It's possible it was a bunch of amatuer loons who just wanted to cause mayhem on the back of 7/7.


----------



## aqua (Jul 21, 2005)

did someone just mention more incidents without source? thats not helpful, wait for evidence please

not being picky, but it won't help


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 21, 2005)

oops, didn't see the thread above.

Police "not treating it as major incident."


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 21, 2005)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> Strange stuff - why just detonators and no explosives?




i'm thinking copy cat actions by people who wanted to caused problems but not blow themselves up ...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 21, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> With all these devices going off at half cock, there's going to be a feast for the forensic team - and that's got to be good news for catching the fuckers.



Not 'arf!


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 21, 2005)

From PA newswire (not online):

Emergency services personnel have responded to reports of an incident on a bus in Hackney Road, junction near Colombia Road, east London, Scotland Yard said today.

Services on the Victoria and Northern lines were suspended following reports of a number of incidents. London fire brigade said there were reports of smoke coming from Oval station, which crews were investigating.

There were unconfirmed reports of some kind of explosion at Warren Street
station. A Scotland Yard spokeswoman said: ``Emergency services personnel are responding to reports of incidents at three locations on the Underground - the Oval, Warren Street and Shepherd's Bush.''

Police were also among those attending the three stations, she said. She could not confirm reports that witnesses at Warren Street had seen smoke. 

Sosiane Mohellavi, 35, was travelling from Oxford Circus to Walthamstow when she was evacuated from a train at Warren Street.`I was in the carriage and we smelt smoke  - it was like something was burning.
`Everyone was panicked and people were screaming. We had to pull the alarm. I am still shaking. We pulled into Warren Street and were evacuated.  It was horrible,'' she told PA.

There are no reports of any casualties at this stage, sources said. There were unconfirmed reports of devices being found at Shepherd's Bush, the
Oval and Warren Street Tube stations. London Underground said they had suspended services on three lines as a result of the incidents.

A spokeswoman said: `We are responding to reports of incidents at Warren
Street and the Oval. There are no reports of any casualties at this stage. `We have suspended three lines, the Hammersmith & City, Victoria and
Northern.'' Victoria Line passenger Ivan McCracken claimed a traveller's rucksack had exploded on the Tube outside Warren Street station.

He told Sky News: ``I was in a middle carriage and the train was not far short
of Warren Street station when suddenly the door between my carriage and the next one burst open and dozens of people started rushing through. Some were falling, there was mass panic.

``It was difficult to get the story from any of them what had happened but
when I got to ground level there was an Italian young man comforting an Italian girl who told me he had seen what had happened.

``He said that a man was carrying a rucksack and the rucksack suddenly
exploded. It was a minor explosion but enough to blow open the rucksack.<
``The man then made an exclamation as if something had gone wrong. At that point everyone rushed from the carriage.''

Mr McCracken said he smelled smoke but did not see any injured passengers.<
London Mayor Ken Livingstone cancelled a visit this afternoon to the Family
Assistance Centre set up to help victims of the July 7 blasts in light of the
current Tube incidents, a spokeswoman from Westminster Council confirmed.

Mr McCracken described the terror of Tube passengers at Warren Street.
``There were about 30, maybe more, people who suddenly came into our
carriage. ``It was a mad rush, some people fell over and were trodden on. ``They were extremely frightened, you could see that in their haste to escape from the carriage.

`We were not yet at Warren Street station so there was no way of getting away except to the next carriage.''

A London Ambulance spokesman said: ``We are currently responding with other emergency services to incidents at Warren Street, Shepherd's Bush and Oval.

`We were called to Oval at 12.38pm and sent three ambulance vehicles.<
`We were called to Warren Street at 12.45pm and sent five vehicles.<
`We will shortly confirm details of the incident at Shepherd's Bush.<
`At this time there are no reports of casualties at any of the scenes.''<


----------



## xes (Jul 21, 2005)

Shit,just been on lunch,when I got back someone at work said something about this. Fuckers are at it again then. I hope they burn in hell for all eternity.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 21, 2005)

Possibly some way to disprove the suicide-bomber theory:

"It was us that done it. We're still here" kinda thing?


----------



## Sore_Head (Jul 21, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> hope they're not a diversion



Precisely what I was thinking. Hopefully they're just incompetent.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 21, 2005)

dormouse said:
			
		

> But they'd create more terror by actually setting bombs off!  I'm not sure setting off a few detonators would work... it also suggests the high state of security is effective if they can only manage to explode detonators!




yes cos the high security already stopped them getting on the bloody trains in the first place...


----------



## tom k&e (Jul 21, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Maybe they didn't go off?



Indeed, some explosives like ANFO are very hard to detonate. An amatuer could easily get this wrong.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 21, 2005)

No injuries on bus.
One injury at Warren St.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 21, 2005)

Shep's bush "Package was left on a train but not treated on the scale of the previous bombings" Unconfirmed police comment at Shep Bush. (Sky)


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2005)

injury at warren st


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 21, 2005)

tom k&e said:
			
		

> Indeed, some explosives like ANFO are very hard to detonate. An amatuer could easily get this wrong.



Sounds like it. Home made explosives are sometimes a bastard to detonate.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 21, 2005)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> Possibly some way to disprove the suicide-bomber theory:
> 
> "It was us that done it. We're still here" kinda thing?




well either that or the sparticus/medusa/hydra theory ...


----------



## agricola (Jul 21, 2005)

one person injured... lets hope its the bomber


----------



## tastebud (Jul 21, 2005)

1 injury confirmed at warren str.
they can't say what yet or how serious.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 21, 2005)

1 injured at warren st

i'm glad its not maimed and injured loads. means i'm not called into work again - not sure i oculd cope with that again. i'd much prefer it if they caused havok every week then set off actual bombs.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 21, 2005)

Central Line trains are still running past here ok.


----------



## dormouse (Jul 21, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> yes cos the high security already stopped them getting on the bloody trains in the first place...


yes and in return they've stopped me getting on the train I was going to get this afternoon as well... I'm peeved.


----------



## Soreenkid (Jul 21, 2005)

its prolly kids fucking arsing about.

on the day we had actual bombings, someone rang HMS nelson and put in a bomb threat for a laugh.


----------



## Loki (Jul 21, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i'm thinking copy cat actions by people who wanted to caused problems but not blow themselves up ...


Me too, I said that a couple of posts above you. I can't imagine a "professional" AQ-trained cell could fail to make bombs that all fail to go off. I'm sticking with the theory that it was idiots trying to cause disruption for fun.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Central Line trains are still running past here ok.


 Are they running into central London or out toward the end of the line in Essex?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 21, 2005)

warren street.


edit: doesn't seem to like images from flickr.

Corden at Warren Street.


----------



## passenger (Jul 21, 2005)

People Tryed To Stop Bomber But He Fleed


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 21, 2005)

dormouse said:
			
		

> yes and in return they've stopped me getting on the train I was going to get this afternoon as well... I'm peeved.




i think that's the general idea ...


----------



## Random One (Jul 21, 2005)

on bbc they saying only the 3 lines are closed-hammersmith and city, victoria and northern line. not whole of underground


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 21, 2005)

Well i hope i'm right but to comfort those who are worried it does sound like these are all minor incidents. With only one injury confirmed.
It'll be a massive disruption for you folk again but thankfully it seems like it's not as serious as the week before last.


----------



## proud_american (Jul 21, 2005)

Soreenkid said:
			
		

> its prolly kids fucking arsing about.
> 
> on the day we had actual bombings, someone rang HMS nelson and put in a bomb threat for a laugh.





living in denial?


----------



## elbows (Jul 21, 2005)

Its going surreal, smelly backpack!

"The people describe the smell as undescribable, they do not know what it was. 

Heres some ariel pictures that show absolutely nothing."

"Someones been injured at warren street, but we cant say how, by whom, whether any fish were involved'


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 21, 2005)

A British Transport Police spokesman said: ``One person has received an injury at Warren Street.

``We cannot confirm what the injury is, how it was received or how serious it
is. 
``We are still waiting for more information.''


----------



## dormouse (Jul 21, 2005)

It's an odd time to try to set off bombs if it was a cock up - Thursday lunchtime rather than rush hour.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 21, 2005)

elbows said:
			
		

> Its going surreal, smelly backpack!
> 
> "The people describe the smell as undescribable, they do not know what it was.
> 
> ...


 Smell is one of the easiest ways to detect explosives.


----------



## Loki (Jul 21, 2005)

proud_american said:
			
		

> living in denial?


No, analysing the situation. It's not like AQ-trained cells to make bombs that *all* fail to go off properly. Witnesses are describing the blasts as more like fireworks.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 21, 2005)

proud_american said:
			
		

> living in denial?



living in hope?...er...tosser!


----------



## LJo (Jul 21, 2005)

proud_american said:
			
		

> living in denial?



No, in London.

Though I hear de Nile is very nice this time of year.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2005)

proud_american said:
			
		

> living in denial?




fuck off, we're a bit 'realistic' over here if you hadn't noticed


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 21, 2005)

dormouse said:
			
		

> It's an odd time to try to set off bombs if it was a cock up - Thursday lunchtime rather than rush hour.


 Same time as the remeberance service. Better sugestions welcomed but ridiculed.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jul 21, 2005)

dormouse said:
			
		

> It's an odd time to try to set off bombs if it was a cock up - Thursday lunchtime rather than rush hour.



But then, there are police about at stations now during the rush hour


----------



## agricola (Jul 21, 2005)

"english guy with rucksack on exploded"... sounds like it is the bomber hurt

Pedestrian cordon now pushed back to South Island Place j/w Clapham Road.


----------



## dormouse (Jul 21, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i think that's the general idea ...


Believe me, they don't want to see me whan I'm peeved!


----------



## energy (Jul 21, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> No, analysing the situation. It's not like AQ-trained cells to make bombs that *all* fail to go off properly.




It looks like they got the detonators right, but the explosive wrong -- it would only require a minor mix-up in the recipe to get the explosive wrong.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 21, 2005)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Smell is one of the easiest ways to detect explosives.



All depends of what explosives are being used. Semtex has no smell.


----------



## Soreenkid (Jul 21, 2005)

proud_american said:
			
		

> living in denial?



No,  I`m not the American, stupid cunt.


----------



## dozzer (Jul 21, 2005)

no need for that.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 21, 2005)

Mr.Bishie said:
			
		

> All depends of what explosives are being used. Semtex has no smell.


 But it's not a common terrorist explosive either.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 21, 2005)

proud_american said:
			
		

> living in denial?


And what does that mean??


----------



## g force (Jul 21, 2005)

Soreenkid said:
			
		

> No,  I`m not the American, stupid cunt.



Take it outside kids.....not the time or place.....


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2005)

Eye witness on Robert Elsm saw the Shepherd's Bush bomb go off: bloke suddenly leapt off his chair by the force of the explosion with foam coming out of his bag and with wires hanging out of his bag... guy looked like he was burnt and 'very surprised'.


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 21, 2005)

Don't panic just yet. So far it's nothing like as serious as two weeks ago... they're talking of 'detonators' and not actual bombs... the nailbomb story sounds a bit scary though.

And South London?! This is the land of the people! I can't believe it's south of the river.


----------



## warszawa (Jul 21, 2005)

Soreenkid said:
			
		

> its prolly kids fucking arsing about.
> 
> on the day we had actual bombings, someone rang HMS nelson and put in a bomb threat for a laugh.



Where?


----------



## tom k&e (Jul 21, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> No, analysing the situation. It's not like AQ-trained cells to make bombs that *all* fail to go off properly. Witnesses are describing the blasts as more like fireworks.



Maybe they were all made to the same untested and inneffective design? I can't see anyone blowing themselves up "for a laugh", whoever did this had reasons, and was able to recruit others to their cause.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 21, 2005)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> And what does that mean??


 That we shouldn't feed the american trolls either?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2005)

Mr.Bishie said:
			
		

> All depends of what explosives are being used. Semtex has no smell.




I thought it smells like marzipan (almonds) or is that something else?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2005)

what you still doing overground PA 
get in ya bunker with ya duck tape and extra pants (underwear to you)


----------



## floopadelic (Jul 21, 2005)

agricola said:
			
		

> "english guy with rucksack on exploded"... sounds like it is the bomber hurt
> 
> Pedestrian cordon now pushed back to South Island Place j/w Clapham Road.



I heard the 'english guy' description of warren street packbacker also.

Sounds like a bizarre prank just now.


----------



## jugularvein (Jul 21, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Eye witness saw the bomb go off: bloke suddenly leapt off his chair with foam coming out of his bag and with wires hanging out of his bag...




sounds like we migght have some real evidence to go on.....

if it's hoaxers or scaremongers then god knows what will happen to them


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 21, 2005)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> But it's not a common terrorist explosive either.



IRA?


----------



## knopf (Jul 21, 2005)

proud_american said:
			
		

> living in denial?



The clue's in the username.   

Tell you what? Why don't we bomb the fuck out of a foreign country? That should sort our problems right out. Prick.


----------



## Soreenkid (Jul 21, 2005)

dozzer said:
			
		

> no need for that.



Yeah, sorry. Cunts are useful.


----------



## rennie (Jul 21, 2005)

El Sueno said:
			
		

> And South London?! This is the land of the people! I can't believe it's south of the river.




 

unless they were aiming for waterloo? but yeah oval seems like a random unprobable target.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 21, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I thought it smells like marzipan (almonds) or is that something else?



P4


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 21, 2005)

No fights on this thread please.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2005)

proud_american said:
			
		

> living in denial?


One more inappropriate peep from you and you're on a 24 hr ban. Same applies to anyone else disrupting this thread.


----------



## warszawa (Jul 21, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Eye witness on Robert Elsm saw the Shepherd's Bush bomb go off: bloke suddenly leapt off his chair by the force of the explosion with foam coming out of his bag and with wires hanging out of his bag... guy looked like he was burnt and 'very surprised'.



Maybe it was a fairy liquid bomb.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 21, 2005)

Mr.Bishie said:
			
		

> IRA?


 I didn't think they used it all that much, but different thread for that.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 21, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I thought it smells like marzipan (almonds) or is that something else?



That's cyanide


----------



## energy (Jul 21, 2005)

Foam sounds like the explosives hadn't set properly.


----------



## aqua (Jul 21, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> Maybe it was a fairy liquid bomb.



sorry I know its not a laughing matter, but that made me giggle


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 21, 2005)

I'd agree with Garf's suggestion that it's chancers who fancy themselves as holy warriors but haven't got the balls to actually go through with blowing themselves up, trying it on the back of the other week.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 21, 2005)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> That we shouldn't feed the american trolls either?


Hmm top point   I see now


----------



## passenger (Jul 21, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> fuck off, we're a bit 'realistic' over here if you hadn't noticed




he was commenting on some one elses post, saying they dowt its anything 

to worry about probabliy kids


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jul 21, 2005)

From the BBC:



> A spokesman for Stagecoach said the driver of the number 26 bus travelling through Shoreditch had heard a bang on upper deck, gone upstairs and seen the windows were blown out. The bus driver was very shaken but said to be fine.
> 
> At Shepherd's Bush station, police told reporters that a man had threatened to blow himself up and then ran off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Major Tom (Jul 21, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> fuck off, we're a bit 'realistic' over here if you hadn't noticed



If we over-reacted like the Americans, Leeds would be a pile of smoking ash by now.


----------



## Pot-Bellied Pig (Jul 21, 2005)

I don't know what the hell's going on but I'm fed up with this hyped semi hysterical press and media feeding frenzy ! For fuck's sake they have people ringing up the BBC on their mobiles gives out their stories, totally without confirmation and cohoberation. What's the effect of this..public panic and the news channels feed on this lack of information digging for atmospehere and casualty figures, times and facts all within an hour of the incidents when no-one has a fucking clue how they are linked or what's happening. Your even doing it on this thread ! Calm down. Your playing into these bastards hands..its' exactly what they want.


----------



## aqua (Jul 21, 2005)

energy said:
			
		

> Foam sounds like the explosives hadn't set properly.


does it?

*is a little alarmed how much you lot know about explosives  *


----------



## Soreenkid (Jul 21, 2005)

quoted from someone I know:

"Tom has been talking to Dick, his police friend who has heard on the police radio it's a minor incident and not terrorists."


----------



## Ozric (Jul 21, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I thought it smells like marzipan (almonds) or is that something else?


Apperently cynanide, but how anyone know's that, fuck knows.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 21, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> That's cyanide



P4 smells of marzipan - an eastern european plastic explosive.


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 21, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Eye witness on Robert Elsm saw the Shepherd's Bush bomb go off: bloke suddenly leapt off his chair by the force of the explosion with foam coming out of his bag and with wires hanging out of his bag... guy looked like he was burnt and 'very surprised'.



Weird, innit.  Maybe he was 'surprised' that he was still alive?   

And what happened to that guy?  Is he the one that ran away?


----------



## Cotch (Jul 21, 2005)

UCLH is now being cordoned off


----------



## dozzer (Jul 21, 2005)

For Fucks SAKE. 

"Living in denial" was a response to Soreenkid saying that it was probably kids who did this. 

If any other poster had said it....

Not worth the hassle.


----------



## tom k&e (Jul 21, 2005)

Mr.Bishie said:
			
		

> IRA?



Got a massive stash of it from Libya, IIRC. Semtex used to be odourless, but was changed as it was too usefull to terrorists. Anyway, I'm sure it smells when detonated which is more relevant.

The attacks last week used homemade acetone peroxide, which is scarilly easy to make.


----------



## energy (Jul 21, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> does it?
> 
> *is a little alarmed how much you lot know about explosives  *




 

Have a friend who was an engineer/sapper in Israeli army. He told me this a few years ago.


----------



## Dante (Jul 21, 2005)

Westminster and "other stations" are now reopening

Kings Cross Thameslink has been closed
Same with Faringdon, 

But they may reopen soon 

For those in the city Thameslink might be the best way home later today.


----------



## agricola (Jul 21, 2005)

dummy nailbombs apparently....


----------



## Major Tom (Jul 21, 2005)

El Sueno said:
			
		

> And South London?! This is the land of the people! I can't believe it's south of the river.



if the bomb went off accidently then its likely he was headed to the city or west end to set bomb off.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jul 21, 2005)

Pot-Bellied Pig said:
			
		

> I don't know what the hell's going on but I'm fed up with this hyped semi hysterical press and media feeding frenzy ! For fuck's sake they have people ringing up the BBC on their mobiles gives out their stories, totally without confirmation and cohoberation. What's the effect of this..public panic and the news channels feed on this lack of information digging for atmospehere and casualty figures, times and facts all within an hour of the incidents when no-one has a fucking clue how they are linked or what's happening. Your even doing it on this thread ! Calm down. Your playing into these bastards hands..its' exactly what they want.



Well the people's reaction can hardly be surprising.


----------



## jæd (Jul 21, 2005)

Pot-Bellied Pig said:
			
		

> I don't know what the hell's going on but I'm fed up with this hyped semi hysterical press and media feeding frenzy !



Turn the tv off then.


----------



## tastebud (Jul 21, 2005)

"dummy nail bombs made up to look like bombs but with no explosives"...

why...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2005)

Pot-Bellied Pig said:
			
		

> I don't know what the hell's going on but I'm fed up with this hyped semi hysterical press and media feeding frenzy ! For fuck's sake they have people ringing up the BBC on their mobiles gives out their stories, totally without confirmation and cohoberation. What's the effect of this..public panic and the news channels feed on this lack of information digging for atmospehere and casualty figures, times and facts all within an hour of the incidents when no-one has a fucking clue how they are linked or what's happening. Your even doing it on this thread ! Calm down. Your playing into these bastards hands..its' exactly what they want.


 Calm down mate, there's no need to freak out.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 21, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> does it?
> 
> *is a little alarmed how much you lot know about explosives  *


 There are a few soldiers on here as well as police and normal people who work with explosives legitimatly, as well as those who just read too much.


----------



## dormouse (Jul 21, 2005)

Pot-Bellied Pig said:
			
		

> I don't know what the hell's going on but I'm fed up with this hyped semi hysterical press and media feeding frenzy ! For fuck's sake they have people ringing up the BBC on their mobiles gives out their stories, totally without confirmation and cohoberation. What's the effect of this..public panic and the news channels feed on this lack of information digging for atmospehere and casualty figures, times and facts all within an hour of the incidents when no-one has a fucking clue how they are linked or what's happening. Your even doing it on this thread ! Calm down. Your playing into these bastards hands..its' exactly what they want.


Nah... have you noticed anyone here panicking?

I'm still planning to travel later this afternoon (tubes and trains permitting).


----------



## Loki (Jul 21, 2005)

London Transport have described them (unofficially) as "dummy" bombs - suggesting more this was a sick prank by idiots trying to cause disruption on the back of 7/7.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 21, 2005)

*Okay, this thread's going "news only" (like the last one). Discuss things elsewhere.*


----------



## energy (Jul 21, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> "dummy nail bombs made up to look like bombs but with no explosives"...
> 
> why...





Problem with explosives. either mistake in mixture or not set properly (they did it too quickly)


----------



## Mation (Jul 21, 2005)

Major Tom said:
			
		

> if the bomb went off accidently then its likely he was headed to the city or west end to set bomb off.


looks deliberate though given that they all went off at the same sort of time...


----------



## Kameron (Jul 21, 2005)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Detonators are the hard part.


That is correct but while there are instructions on the web and it is easy to make (I went to school with a couple of kids who blew themselves or their friends up FFS) it is still easy to cock up if you add the wrong type of nitrate fertiliser or something and if the bomb maker for the last lot has fled the country then it might have been left up to some lower people on the chain, frankly you can't be all that bright if you think that your going to get to fuck 70 virgins post decapitation for killing some people on a train. Wooopie do make way for the brain box.

What is more why 12:54, trouble getting up this morning? Not like the tube was going to be packed at that time was it now?

It was those two reasons that made my first reaction as it has to be some scum journalists.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

Armed police entering UC Hospital.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2005)

passenger said:
			
		

> he was commenting on some one elses post, saying they dowt its anything
> 
> to worry about probabliy kids



he claimed we're in denial about it - FACT


public phone footage being shown already, all seem calm

hospital sealed off and armed police moving in!   

terrorist hurt hopefully


----------



## tom k&e (Jul 21, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> does it?
> 
> *is a little alarmed how much you lot know about explosives  *



Badly misspent youth


----------



## passenger (Jul 21, 2005)

police storming hospital in search for bomber


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 21, 2005)

Pot-Bellied Pig said:
			
		

> I don't know what the hell's going on but I'm fed up with this hyped semi hysterical press and media feeding frenzy ! For fuck's sake they have people ringing up the BBC on their mobiles gives out their stories, totally without confirmation and cohoberation. What's the effect of this..public panic and the news channels feed on this lack of information digging for atmospehere and casualty figures, times and facts all within an hour of the incidents when no-one has a fucking clue how they are linked or what's happening. Your even doing it on this thread ! Calm down. Your playing into these bastards hands..its' exactly what they want.


   It's a good point PBP but some people without TV want to know what the panicking media are saying.
I agree with your sentiments though.


----------



## soluble duck (Jul 21, 2005)

BBC- reports that university college london sealed off by police perhaps because the "bomber" or detonator went to the hospital


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 21, 2005)

No discussion here please.


----------



## tastebud (Jul 21, 2005)

armed police have entered uclh.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2005)

Armed police entering University Hospital...please let it be the bomber that's injured in there...


----------



## scott_forester (Jul 21, 2005)

It may be wishful thinking but this does smell of a stupid stunt.


----------



## nosos (Jul 21, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> armed police have entered uclh.


?????


----------



## agricola (Jul 21, 2005)

w00t

from UCH it sounds as if someone has been arrested and taken to hospital... nurses, dont spare the pain please.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Armed police entering University Hospital...please let it be the bomber that's injured in there...


 Where did you hear that?


----------



## Cotch (Jul 21, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> armed police have entered uclh.



i can confirm that from a friend who works there.


----------



## jugularvein (Jul 21, 2005)

from what i'm gethering here it sounds like the people involved in these incidents are all still alive... that it went wrong or it was just scaremongering...

what happens to these people? have they been caught?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 21, 2005)

nosos said:
			
		

> ?????



It's about 5 minutes walk from Warren st tube and from reading the above posts, it's where the warren st 'bomber' ran into


----------



## Major Tom (Jul 21, 2005)

Mation said:
			
		

> looks deliberate though given that they all went off at the same sort of time...



always possible they underestimated just how long it takes to get anywhere on the northern Line.


----------



## Soreenkid (Jul 21, 2005)

Christ, they really do insult their intelligance. As if you'd go to a hospital after planting dummy bombs.

Everythings returning to normal, transport wise - apart from Warren St I just heard.


----------



## tastebud (Jul 21, 2005)

streets around uch closed off too.
that's my college


----------



## wiskey (Jul 21, 2005)

_if_  the person injured at warren st was the bloke with the bomb and is burnt and taken to UCH i'd surround it with armed guards


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2005)

You couldn't accuse the BBC website of over-stating the incident:

"Tube cleared after minor blasts"
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4703777.stm

..and... eye witness says that there are NO windows blown out of bus and it appears totally undamaged...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 21, 2005)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=123216 if we want to discuss non news things


----------



## Major Tom (Jul 21, 2005)

no visible damage to bus - confirmed on BBC London


----------



## wiskey (Jul 21, 2005)

Mr.Bishie said:
			
		

> Strange how they didn't do that last time.......



MAIAT (Multi Agency Initial Assessment Team) and the decon teams _were_ deployed last time


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 21, 2005)

Oi.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 21, 2005)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> How do you know? I suspect that chemical suits were very much at hand last time.



again: the london amb serv chemical decontamination team and the lfb/pol/amb team WERE deployed last time


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2005)

no ambulances no more injuries
phew


----------



## proud_american (Jul 21, 2005)

armed police have now ran into a hospital reacting to a "reported incident" there (london)


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 21, 2005)

*No discussion.*


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 21, 2005)

news and information only, discussion about the pm's speech on another thread please


----------



## jæd (Jul 21, 2005)

Aussie PM still waffling on, and on, and on. Fuck, he sounds worse than Bush. Now that is news...!


----------



## agricola (Jul 21, 2005)

anyone expect him to say?




			
				Aussie PM said:
			
		

> We have stood with you during this crisis and how do you repay us?  By bowling at Pontings head and skittling us for 190.  Ungrateful pommie baastards!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 21, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> The BBC have just shown footage of the man being arrested in Whitehall. He didn't look like he was carrying anything so I imagine a false alarm.


If he's innocent he will probably sue the BBC for a fair bit, they showed his face live on tv.Twats. After the cops had told them to turn the cameras off as well.


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 21, 2005)

how about starting another thread to discuss tony blair's speech?  this thread is for news and information ONLY.


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 21, 2005)

BBC have gone to local news about some bloke in Gt Yarmouth getting his sentence for murder reduced. 

Does this indicate that what has happened is not as serious as first thought?


----------



## Loki (Jul 21, 2005)

miss minnie said:
			
		

> how about starting another thread to discuss tony blair's speech?  this thread is for news and information ONLY.


erm, it's news that is happening (or was).


----------



## agricola (Jul 21, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> If he's innocent he will probably sue the BBC for a fair bit, they showed his face live on tv.Twats. After the cops had told them to turn the cameras off as well.



he had a backpack on... either a bomber, or more likely some mouthy get


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

Great. Stuff posted on this thread is being deleted except if it's inappropriate from an administrator. Most appropriate.

My wife's work is still going ahead with a team meal. She's not very happy about it.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jul 21, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Great. Stuff posted on this thread is being deleted except if it's inappropriate from an administrator. Most appropriate.



Eh ?    (I don`t understand)


----------



## Griff (Jul 21, 2005)

An hour and 20 minutes of posts gone.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 21, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Great. Stuff posted on this thread is being deleted except if it's inappropriate from an administrator. Most appropriate.



It's for news only. What bit of that is flying over your noggin?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 21, 2005)

For the last time - if it's not a NEWS ITEM, something NEW, it goes elsewhere. The pair of them may well be wankers but that could hardly be described as news.


----------



## Dr_Evil (Jul 21, 2005)

Sir Ian Blair has asked london to get back on with it's everday business. Seems like the worst part is over now.


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 21, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> An hour and 20 minutes of posts gone.


 damn the delete posts interface is awful.  trying to restore some that shouldn't have been deleted.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 21, 2005)

Sky news:

mailine station alert thameslink (something going on) - alert was up for a moment now it's gone


----------



## aqua (Jul 21, 2005)

miss minnie said:
			
		

> damn the delete posts interface is awful.  trying to restore some that shouldn't have been deleted.



*points and laughs at miss minnie*


----------



## Dr_Evil (Jul 21, 2005)

UCH has been reopened and the cordon taken down. Incident is over

BEEB


----------



## Loki (Jul 21, 2005)

miss minnie said:
			
		

> damn the delete posts interface is awful.  trying to restore some that shouldn't have been deleted.


Can you mods just stop deleting posts then? This thread has stayed focussed so why the need?. You seem to be causing more harm than help at the mo.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

Mr.Bishie said:
			
		

> It's for news only. What bit of that is flying over your noggin?



There were loads of very important posts deleted. Understand?


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Can you mods just stop deleting posts then? This thread has stayed focussed so why the need?. You seem to be causing more harm than help at the mo.



Agree with Loki. Why don't aqua's posts get deleted, or whatever - when they aren't new. It's definitely not helping at all.


----------



## Loki (Jul 21, 2005)

Dr_Evil said:
			
		

> UCH has been reopened and the cordon taken down. Incident is over
> 
> BEEB


Any news on if someone was arrested?


----------



## J77 (Jul 21, 2005)

Mr.Bishie said:
			
		

> It's for news only. What bit of that is flying over your noggin?


There was no real news after the incident tho' - nothing wrong with a bit of discussion until something new came to light.


----------



## Dr_Evil (Jul 21, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Any news on if someone was arrested?



nothing yet, just that the incident was now over...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 21, 2005)

*Anyone who wants to discuss posts being deleted from this news thread should DO IT ON ANOTHER THREAD.*


----------



## Soreenkid (Jul 21, 2005)

SW Trains just told me:

Services into and out of London Waterloo are currently running normally (15:42 I called)


----------



## laptop (Jul 21, 2005)

*Thread for squabbling over post deletions*




			
				flimsier said:
			
		

> Agree with Loki. Why don't aqua's posts get deleted, or whatever - when they aren't new. It's definitely not helping at all.



Here you go...

Thread for squabbling over post deletions


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 21, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> There were loads of very important posts deleted. Understand?


i've just been going through the deleted posts (which takes ages, btw) and actually none of them were 'very important' at all.  mostly wibble and off-topic discussion.

sorry, but far too much going on to worry about it now.


----------



## brokenyolk (Jul 21, 2005)

deleted


----------



## tastebud (Jul 21, 2005)

the events of today were almost simultaneous, apparently.


----------



## jæd (Jul 21, 2005)

UCLH: police running around with guns, but nothing seen. One guy was spoken for a while but was released. Unconfirmed reports of an individual being caught... Radio 5 Live


----------



## Dr_Evil (Jul 21, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> the events of today were almost simultaneous, apparently.



YEs, the beeb are reporting that at the moment. Suggests well planned event aimed at cripling the transport infrastructure


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 21, 2005)

2 People have been Detained by the police, one was obviously the one outside no. 10 god knows who the other one is


----------



## jæd (Jul 21, 2005)

Police recouvering lots of stuff from the scene of explosions.


----------



## tastebud (Jul 21, 2005)

Dr_Evil said:
			
		

> YEs, the beeb are reporting that at the moment. Suggests well planned event aimed at cripling the transport infrastructure


yep.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 21, 2005)

Is anyone reported hurt?


----------



## maya (Jul 21, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Is anyone reported hurt?


1 person, according to BBC earlier.

(might be one of the 'failed' bombers, though)


----------



## qwerty777 (Jul 21, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Is anyone reported hurt?




only the 1 injury ..... supposedly one of the men who treid to blow up one of the bombs...


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 21, 2005)

Bastards. Stupid sick fucking bastards



 Me, Patrick, Leo, Jane ( from Kings X train) all ok, just very shaken. Mark M on holiday. So _Kings Cross United_ survivors doing all right and sending a big two fingers to the twats who did  this.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 21, 2005)

sky news
UHC is still currently a major incident
armed police and SO13 & police with body armour currently arriving at UCH
lots of armed police with guns running around inside the hospital according to eye witness acounts


----------



## citydreams (Jul 21, 2005)

from TfL:

Update on Central London Incidents:

Warren Street Tube Station
Oval Tube Station
Shepherds Bush Tube Station
Hackney Road

All main line railway stations are operating normally however police are currently dealing with an incident affecting the St Albans Line. Bus services are also in operation with diversions around the incident areas. Tube services are running but there area number of suspensions to the services which include:

Northern Line and Victoria Line - part suspended.
Hammersmith and City Line - suspended 

There are currently a number of road closures in and around the incident areas. In addition there are a number of closures in Central London around the Whitehall and Parliament Square areas.

London Traffic Control Centre


----------



## Dr_Evil (Jul 21, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> sky news
> UHC is still currently a major incident
> armed police and SO13 & police with body armour currently arriving at UCH
> lots of armed police with guns running around inside the hospital according to eye witness acounts



bloody news can't make their mind up. the beeb report the police have stated that that incident was over! 

sky website arent reporting the so13 in attendance. They say it's over.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 21, 2005)

sky news

police spokesman:
this is still unfolding
it's not over by any means 


he expressed surprised by blair's speech and said he thinks he was trying to reassure people

edited to add

this is in relation to the warren st / UCH situation

sky has a live feed - you can see tons of police arriving

the police spokesperson is specialting, from what he can see, that there is something going on under the hospital


----------



## jæd (Jul 21, 2005)

Muffled bangs heard at Shephards Bush station (5Live)


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 21, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> Muffled bangs heard at Shephards Bush station (5Live)



Controlled explosions, I presume??


----------



## jæd (Jul 21, 2005)

Police saying nothing, but looking to re-open roads near Shepards Bush.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2005)

Dr_Evil said:
			
		

> bloody news can't make their mind up. the beeb report the police have stated that that incident was over!
> 
> sky website arent reporting the so13 in attendance. They say it's over.


 There is some real confusion here because Ian Blair said its all ok to travel into London but the BBC news just said not to travel into London unless you absolutly have too. If anyone is just turning onto to all this it might be a little baffling...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 21, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> sky news
> UHC is still currently a major incident
> armed police and SO13 & police with body armour currently arriving at UCH
> lots of armed police with guns running around inside the hospital according to eye witness acounts



Have they come to arrest or question an injured man  perhaps??

Might mean not *currently* a major incident in terms of danger to the public, but major in terms of police activity ..... well you know what I'm getting at ....


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 21, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> There is some real confusion here because Ian Blair said its all ok to travel into London but the BBC news just said not to travel into London unless you absolutly have too. If anyone is just turning onto to all this it might be a little baffling...



Last time, there was quite a timelag between what the BBC were reporting (at least on the website) and actual current events.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 21, 2005)

Are you all still at work? 


Police were saying 'stay put' for now  ( 3.30pm) but people at our place told they could go if they wanted.


----------



## Loki (Jul 21, 2005)

_The Hammersmith and City Line is suspended while the Bakerloo, Northern, and Piccadilly Lines are running with restrictions.

Oval, Warren Street and Shepherd's Bush Tube stations were evacuated shortly after 1230 BST and roads sealed off.

Thameslink trains are not stopping at King's Cross, Farringdon and St Albans.

Tube stations which are still closed include Warren Street, Oval and Shepherd's Bush on the Hammersmith & City Line.

The Metropolitan Line is not running south from Baker Street. Moorgate mainline station is also closed.

Buses are running as normal. _

BBC


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 21, 2005)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Have they come to arrest or question an injured man  perhaps??
> 
> Might mean not *currently* a major incident in terms of danger to the public, but major in terms of police activity ..... well you know what I'm getting at ....



I can only repeat what the talking heads on the news are saying
I wouldn't want to speculate as to what's going on


----------



## jæd (Jul 21, 2005)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Are you all still at work?
> 
> 
> Police were saying 'stay put' for now  ( 3.30pm) but people at our place told they could go if they wanted.



Yes... I'm probably going to wait until 5.30 to avoid the rush and have an easier ride home.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

My wife wants to come home but is using the (very useful) real time tube map posted up earlier and is going to go for the dinner in the hope that it gets better.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

Urban 75 football team fixtures cancelled!


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 21, 2005)

sky news

there is still a rucksack presumably with an unexploded bomb on it on the top deck of the hackney bus

officers are currently examining it, but all the roads around the bus have been cordoned off


----------



## jæd (Jul 21, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> My wife wants to come home but is using the (very useful) real time tube map posted up earlier and is going to go for the dinner in the hope that it gets better.



Just in case it was deleted : http://map.tfl.gov.uk/realtime.asp


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 21, 2005)

Summary: 4 explosions, three of them on tube trains at Shepards Bush, Oval and Warren Street, a no. 26 bus also had a bomb on it at hackney. There is no suspected risk from chemical or biological weapons and at least two of the sites have been checked and cleared.

None confirmed dead or feared dead, one injured, if it was the bomber or a bystander we don't know.

Two men have been detained by the police, one of which was "detained" at gun point very near to number ten. There has been a description of one suspect 6'2" tall black or asian wearing a blue top (hoodie?) with wires coming out of it, possibly connected to the incidnt at UCH.

UCH was cordonned off and armed police have moved in to the building, rumours exist that a suspect is inside the building (possibly the one described above) or that the injured person was one of the terrorists.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 21, 2005)

Ludgate Hill is now being evacuated (by St Paul's)...


----------



## Passdout (Jul 21, 2005)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Bastards. Stupid sick fucking bastards
> 
> 
> 
> Me, Patrick, Leo, Jane ( from Kings X train) all ok, just very shaken. Mark M on holiday. *So Kings Cross United survivors doing all right and ''sending a big two fingers to the twats who did  this*


Glad to hear you are all ok Kitten. 

Latest pictures from Sky. 

http://www.sky.com/skynews/picture_gallery/picture_gallery/0,,70141-1189841,00.html


----------



## aylee (Jul 21, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Ludgate Hill is now being evacuated (by St Paul's)...



I work near there and there's a helicopter overhead.


----------



## xes (Jul 21, 2005)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Summary: 4 explosions, three of them on tube trains at Shepards Bush, Oval and Warren Street, a no. 26 bus also had a bomb on it at hackney. There is no suspected risk from chemical or biological weapons and at least two of the sites have been checked and cleared.
> 
> None confirmed dead or feared dead, one injured, if it was the bomber or a bystander we don't know.
> 
> ...



Plus suspect package at st albans,station closed at the moment.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 21, 2005)

aylee said:
			
		

> I work near there and there's a helicopter overhead.



And police sirens everywhere... probably just a bag left behind.  Last week the whole of this area had a big security alert when someone who had robbed a patient in St Barts abandoned the rucksack outside our building... causing mayhem!!


----------



## elbows (Jul 21, 2005)

Reports of strong police activity around the old bailey (bbc news 24)


----------



## where to (Jul 21, 2005)

*chilling eyewitness accounts from the Oval incident*

"As far as I know from what a lady at the top of the escalator was saying, someone came into the carriage, dumped the bag and ran out. Some people tried to stop him but he ran out.

Another man told Sky he saw a man being chased out of Oval station.

"I was going into the station and it was 11.35am. Then suddenly I saw a guy coming from the stairs. He was running and some people were running after him. I wanted to catch him but I was carrying two heavy bags. He said, 'What's wrong with these people?'

"He was a skinny Asian and young, about 19. I did not see him carrying anything."

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/050721/140/fnuu3.html


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 21, 2005)

elbows said:
			
		

> Reports of strong police activity around the old bailey (bbc news 24)



Yeah.. Old Bailey runs off Ludgate Hill


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 21, 2005)

Suspect chased into Euston Sq now.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh it's ok, it was a  robbery. What kind of stupid fuck would try that near a police cordon. What a twat!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 21, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Suspect chased into Euston Sq now.



Surely not the same as the Old Bailey suspect Stobart??


----------



## liberty (Jul 21, 2005)

Bomb disposal experts working on the bomb in St Albans now


----------



## magneze (Jul 21, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> Bomb disposal experts working on the bomb in St Albans now


Is it definitely a bomb though ... or is it still a "suspect package"?


----------



## liberty (Jul 21, 2005)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Is it definitely a bomb though ... or is it still a "suspect package"?




It is a bomb.. My head office is there all been evacuated


----------



## Sore_Head (Jul 21, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> It is a bomb.. My head office is there all been evacuated



That doesn't mean it's a bomb. It simply means it's too suspect to approach, so better blow it up to be safe.


----------



## liberty (Jul 21, 2005)

Sore_Head said:
			
		

> That doesn't mean it's a bomb. It simply means it's too suspect to approach, so better blow it up to be safe.



It was reported on the news as a bomb not a suspect package, all building security were told


----------



## tastebud (Jul 21, 2005)

i haven't heard anything about this st. albans thing on the radio.
what's going on there?


----------



## laptop (Jul 21, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> i haven't heard anything about this st. albans thing on the radio.
> what's going on there?



The most I've found is this:




			
				Sky News said:
			
		

> St Albans station was also closed after a suspect package was found on a pavement nearby.
> 
> http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30100-1189833,00.html



And, since it's Sky:







You'll be wanting a pinch of this...


----------



## tastebud (Jul 21, 2005)

yeah. bugger that.
think i'll just stick to bbc radio, for now!


----------



## liberty (Jul 21, 2005)

All I can say is that everyone at work there was told that it was a bomb...


----------



## Cloo (Jul 21, 2005)

BBC saying that all 'devices' were just detonators only. Very odd. A 'these could have been explosives' message?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4703777.stm


----------



## Loki (Jul 21, 2005)

laptop said:
			
		

> The most I've found is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BBC are reporting a "security alert" there though. Most likely a false alarm.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 21, 2005)

The Oval was closed, but seemed calm on my way home. I've posted up some pics HERE.


----------



## Cotch (Jul 21, 2005)

email sent to all UCLH staff:

From:   Boden,Louise  
Sent:   21 July 2005 14:32 
To:     Cascade List; National Cascade List; Eastman Cascade List; Heart Cascade List 
Subject:        Suspects details 

Polica have asked that you be on the lookout for a 
Male Black possibly Asian person   6'02" TALL 
Blue top + hole in rear of top with wires protruding from it 

If you see this person 'phone 999 
This is linked to an incident @ Warren Street tube & a possible suspect 
Thanks for your vigilance 
Do NOT approach. 
mlb


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 21, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Ludgate Hill is now being evacuated (by St Paul's)...




Mr Badger Kitten is there, working at offices near Old Bailey. Confirms road bloacks, cannot see helicopter

 Says he has work to do and fuck it. His office is staying put.

(  wish he would come home though.)


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 21, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Oh it's ok, it was a  robbery. What kind of stupid fuck would try that near a police cordon. What a twat!



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2005)

Police chief asking press to be patient and wait for the facts to emerge and not indulge in speculation - adding that such speculation could prejudice future trials.

He said that "attempts had been made to detonate explosive devices", but added that the forensic material found today could lead to 'significant' leads.


----------



## Loki (Jul 21, 2005)

Ian Blair just said "some of the devices remain unexploded", implying I guess that they might have been real bombs.


----------



## Cotch (Jul 21, 2005)

Sky News are reporting that the device on the bus is of the same explosives as was used during the last attacks.


----------



## laptop (Jul 21, 2005)

BBC said:
			
		

> Hackney Road in east London and Fore Street in Edmonton are also shut following the alerts.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/4704031.stm



Edmonton?


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jul 21, 2005)

Getting the impression from the news now that these were all explosive devices that failed to go off - although they won't confirm that. It seems that they were almost identical to those from two weeks ago.


----------



## maomao (Jul 21, 2005)

laptop said:
			
		

> Edmonton?



Yeah, had to go round the police cordon on my way back from Tottenham. The police there didn't look particularly worried. Traffic from the South was being sent down White Hart Lane so it was nearly a mile of road that was closed off. Still if they want to blow up buses in Hackney who's to say Edmonton's not a legitimate target.


----------



## maomao (Jul 21, 2005)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> Getting the impression from the news now that these were all explosive devices that failed to go off - although they won't confirm that. It seems that they were almost identical to those from two weeks ago.



Well the police geezer called it an 'attempt to set off explosives' so that's almost a confirmation.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 21, 2005)

Have they arrested the scumbags?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 21, 2005)

two people detained last i heard, no idea if they were the bombers or random people...


----------



## Ozric (Jul 21, 2005)

ITV news just reported the guy caught on camera near Whitehall being arrested was a false alarm.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 21, 2005)

Explosives ''the same as those deployed 2 weeks ago'' ( BBC) ''Intention was to kill'' ( Mayor)


----------



## laptop (Jul 21, 2005)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> two people detained last i heard, no idea if they were the bombers or random people...



Both in Whitehall - as I recall it, one at gates of Downing Street and one on old (Great)Scotland Yard (that's the Trafalgar Square end).

So likely to be randoms.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 21, 2005)

Ozric said:
			
		

> ITV news just reported the guy caught on camera near Whitehall being arrested was a false alarm.


Hope he sues News 24 now, poor bastard. Probably just some tourist or worker who happened to have a large backpack. The cops told them all to turn off their cameras and stop filming. They carried on, filmed him and showed his face live on tv.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 21, 2005)

Cops outside Hainault tube station, just standing there for added security I assume. I wonder if they are at every single tube station.


----------



## maomao (Jul 21, 2005)

Are you sure they're cops and not 'community support officers'? I work at a tube station (not for LU) and we get hourly patrols from old blokes who look like plod from a distance.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 21, 2005)

maomao said:
			
		

> Are you sure they're cops and not 'community support officers'? I work at a tube station (not for LU) and we get hourly patrols from old blokes who look like plod from a distance.


No, proper full- blown cops, Pig saw them as well.


----------



## Batboy (Jul 21, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Cops outside Hainault tube station, just standing there for added security I assume. I wonder if they are at every single tube station.



Have seen them also at loads of bus stops in Hackney area...do you reckon there's a rise in fare dodgers as a result of all the activities today?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2005)

Batboy said:
			
		

> Have seen them also at loads of bus stops in Hackney area...do you reckon there's a rise in fare dodgers as a result of all the activities today?


 Well, on the 29 from Camden about four people jumped on the back (I really really fucking hate when people do that) so yeah it wouldn't surprise me if fare dodging went up a bit.


----------



## passenger (Jul 21, 2005)

a mate of mine who is a WPC said <snipped by Mrs M>


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 21, 2005)

Unless this is being put out by the media you shouldn't be posting that information, and she's a fucking idiot for telling anyone, even her friends.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jul 21, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Cops outside Hainault tube station, just standing there for added security I assume. I wonder if they are at every single tube station.



Yeah there was a copper outside Leyton tube station earlier...


----------



## Dr_Evil (Jul 21, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Hope he sues News 24 now, poor bastard. Probably just some tourist or worker who happened to have a large backpack. The cops told them all to turn off their cameras and stop filming. They carried on, filmed him and showed his face live on tv.



was that not filmed before they asked them to turn off?

As i recall the guy was arrested and taken away, and the beeb reporter at the time was in downing street, so they could only get a distant glance at him being taken away. It turns out the whol event was filmed from whitehall but this was not shown for another 15 mins after the event.

Only 5mins after that were the ones out side no10 asked to stop filming, most likely because the PM was about to speak.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jul 21, 2005)

Police did a quick search of the 253 bus on my way home tonight.  Not that surprising really.


----------



## passenger (Jul 21, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Unless this is being put out by the media you shouldn't be posting that information, and she's a fucking idiot for telling anyone, even her friends.




yeah i knew you would think like that , she told me i just felt like i 

had to say something its so obvious they can`t all of got away   

sorry but i said it know ,we got one at least


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 21, 2005)

passenger said:
			
		

> yeah i knew you would think like that , she told me i just felt like i
> 
> had to say something its so obvious they can`t all of got away
> 
> sorry but i said it know ,we got one at least


I bet she's only got a few years in then.If anyone finds out who she is and that she is letting info out about anything like this she could get sacked.
There are things that Pig deals with that I know he can't discuss. And I don't ask.
Nothing worse than a 'talkative' copper IMO.


----------



## Passdout (Jul 21, 2005)

2049: Police say they now believe that two people who were detained at gunpoint near University College Hospital were unconnected with today's incidents and have been released. They say there have been no arrests in connection with today's bombings. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4703853.stm


----------



## laptop (Jul 21, 2005)

Sky News said:
			
		

> Passengers said a man was seen running away from [Warren Street] - where one person was injured - at the time of the security alert and a man carrying a rucksack was taken away in a car by British Transport Police.
> 
> http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-13391082,00.html
> Last Updated: 18:54 UK, Thursday July 21, 2005









Edited to add: salt was required.




			
				Sky News said:
			
		

> A man has been arrested after terrorists attempted to set off bombs on tube trains and a bus in London.
> 
> The man was held at Warren Street tube station in the aftermath of the bombing attempt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 21, 2005)

Well, Sky News now announcing that the bloke arrested near Downing St IS connected, and the one arrested near Tottenham Court Rd.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2005)

just said on newsnight that someone had been arrested at TCR and is being held/questioned
newsnight said they've only learnt this in the last hour


----------



## agricola (Jul 21, 2005)

admittedly its from the Standard, and this may have been posted before but:



> An eyewitness who was on the train at Oval station described seeing a man flee after his rucksack exploded, with other passengers trying to stop him.
> 
> *She told Sky News: "There was a woman with a baby and there was a man standing beside her with a rucksack.*
> 
> "There was a little explosion. As soon as the door opened the man ran away and people were trying to run after him. There were three men struggling with him but he ran off and they couldn't catch him."



http://www.thisislondon.com/news/articles/19877734


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 21, 2005)

I live in Shepherds Bush. The road next to the station.  Just had the serious crimes unti knock at my door. Wanting to know if i was in today or if i have any CCTV looking at the street. I get the distinct feeling they haven't caught this guy.  The green is still cordened off. The train is still sitting at the station. Helicopters fly intermittedly overhead, hovering for a while over the station. By and large it seems like it's a very thorough investigation. I would imagine the large area they have closed is due to the sheer amount of potential clues they hope to find. Scary stuff. But I can't fault them at all. Everyone is just getting on with stuff ('m lucky, I live at the end of the road) others are spending the night god knows where.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 22, 2005)

My son and his two friends were skateboarding outside a court-building this evening and noticed that a rucksack had been left unattended at a bus stop outside it for at least 15 minutes.   They deliberated and decided on notifying the Police.  The boys were asked whether there were wires (and that was not an easy sentence to type for a German [Who said we don't have a sense of humour?])  sticking out of the rucksack. There weren't. The Police arrived, duly; two officers stepped up to the rucksack and ....... shook it.   The section of the road was cordonned off and more Police arrived.  Eventually, the rucksack was taken away.  This incident seems not to have lasted for very long.
Hmmmmm!  There is something that confounds me about the rucksacks being shook?????
Not having a go at the Police. Just strange.


----------



## Batboy (Jul 22, 2005)

Schmetterling said:
			
		

> My son and his two friends were skateboarding outside a court-building this evening and noticed that a rucksack had been left unattended at a bus stop outside it for at least 15 minutes.   They deliberated and decided on notifying the Police.  The boys were asked whether there were wires (and that was not an easy sentence to type for a German [Who said we don't have a sense of humour?])  sticking out of the rucksack. There weren't. The Police arrived, duly; two officers stepped up to the rucksack and ....... shook it.   The section of the road was cordonned off and more Police arrived.  Eventually, the rucksack was taken away.  This incident seems not to have lasted for very long.
> Hmmmmm!  There is something that confounds me about the rucksacks being shook?????
> Not having a go at the Police. Just strange.




A bit twattish shaking it I would say....On this note I am amazed they haven't developed a  handheld portable machine that can sniff out semtex and make it standard issue


----------



## Loki (Jul 22, 2005)

Batboy said:
			
		

> A bit twattish shaking it I would say....On this note I am amazed they haven't developed a  handheld portable machine that can sniff out semtex and make it standard issue


Except it wasn't semtex so that wouldn't be much help; there's speculation on the BBC that it was the same batch of explosives as the last attack, but they failed to go off because they may have deteriorated. But like I said, it's just speculation at the mo.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4705419.stm


----------



## STFC (Jul 22, 2005)

The papers this morning are reporting that three men struggled with the would-be suicide bomber at Oval. Fair play to them. I like to think I'd do the same, in fact I like to think I would have battered the fuck out of him, but I expect I'd be so scared I'd just try to get as far away from him as possible.


----------



## tastebud (Jul 22, 2005)

Schmetterling said:
			
		

> two officers stepped up to the rucksack and ....... shook it.


----------



## Cotch (Jul 22, 2005)

Sky news are reporting that police have shot a suspected suicide bomber in stockwell


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 22, 2005)

bbc news are reporting that a tube passenger heard gunshots and that police have evacuated a train.  no mention of suspected bomber.


----------



## laptop (Jul 22, 2005)

Two stories, on the face of it utterly different:




			
				BBC said:
			
		

> Passengers have been evacuated from a Tube train on the Northern Line at Stockwell, south London, after hearing what appeared to be shots being fired.
> 
> Passenger Briony Coetsee said: "We were on the Tube and then we suddenly heard someone say, 'Get out, get out' and then we heard gunshots."
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4706787.stm






			
				Sky said:
			
		

> Police have shot a suspected suicide bomber near a tube station in south London.
> 
> Marksmen opened fire near Stockwell Tube station as passengers were evacuated. It was not clear what the suspect's injuries were.
> 
> ...





Add: on the BBC the noises were on the Tube, on Sky they're... who knows where? 

* Distributes Valium to journalists *


----------



## laptop (Jul 22, 2005)

BBC updates (same URL):



> A man has been shot at Stockwell Tube station by armed police officers, police confirm.
> 
> Passengers were evacuated from a Tube train on the Northern Line station in south London after the incident.
> 
> ...



If his bag was full of baby food this is going to get nasty... Added: discussion here


----------



## WWWeed (Jul 22, 2005)

Armed Police surround a mosque in south london....


----------



## laptop (Jul 22, 2005)

Other (rather argumentative)  thread


----------



## JHM (Jul 22, 2005)

according to Beeb it's the East London Mosque in Whitechapel & police are checking '2 suspicious packages in the mosque'


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 22, 2005)

The mosque is the East London Mosque in Whitechapel


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 22, 2005)

A suicide-bomber is said to have been shot at the mosque, too.


----------



## agricola (Jul 22, 2005)

suicide bomber at the Mosque?  Is that a Shi'a or Sunni mosque?


----------



## laptop (Jul 22, 2005)

Helicopter just arrived, circling over mosque...


----------



## laptop (Jul 22, 2005)

agricola said:
			
		

> Is that a Shi'a or Sunni mosque?



Saudi-funded. So I assume Sunni.


----------



## agricola (Jul 22, 2005)

cordons lifted at mosque according to BBC News 24


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 22, 2005)

Sky News now says Whitechapel Road has been opened up again.  Does anyone know which school was evacuated?


----------



## agricola (Jul 22, 2005)

now an eyewitness is saying there was a package with smoke coming from it on the tube between Vauxhall and Stockwell


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 22, 2005)

*Al-Qaida 'group' claims responsibility for London attacks*



> A statement posted today on an Islamic website in the name of an al-Qaida-linked group claimed responsibility for latest blasts targeting London’s transport system.
> 
> The group, Abu Hafs al Masri Brigade, also claimed responsibility for the July 7 bombings which killed 52 people and four suicide bombers.
> 
> The statement’s authenticity could not be immediately verified.


 Link


----------



## laptop (Jul 22, 2005)

Schmetterling said:
			
		

> Sky News now says Whitechapel Road has been opened up again.  Does anyone know which school was evacuated?



No, sorry. Nearest one is  on Settles St...

Helicopter gone.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jul 22, 2005)

agricola said:
			
		

> now an eyewitness is saying there was a package with smoke coming from it on the tube between Vauxhall and Stockwell



source?


----------



## JHM (Jul 22, 2005)

BBC News 24 - interview with un-named 'eye witness'


----------



## coventrycityfan (Jul 22, 2005)

Talksport reporting police activity at Angel station in North London


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 22, 2005)

coventrycityfan said:
			
		

> Talksport reporting police activity at Angel station in North London


HEMS has flown off to North London


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.breakingnews.ie/2005/07/22/story212895.html

police shoot suspect dead ... that's helpful saves him going to trail or reaveling anythng eh....


----------



## jodal (Jul 22, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> http://www.breakingnews.ie/2005/07/22/story212895.html
> 
> police shoot suspect dead ... that's helpful saves him going to trail or reaveling anythng eh....


 *hands Garfield a tinfoil hat*


----------



## pk (Jul 22, 2005)

*hands Garfield a rope with which to hang himself*


----------



## KellyDJ (Jul 22, 2005)

Badger Kitten said:
			
		

> Mr Badger Kitten is there, working at offices near Old Bailey. Confirms road bloacks, cannot see helicopter
> 
> Says he has work to do and fuck it. His office is staying put.
> 
> (  wish he would come home though.)



What side was this on?  My office is above Blackfriars station but I didn't notice anything when I was leaving last night.  Must of missed it all.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 22, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> *hands Garfield a rope with which to hang himself*


edit: scratch that, didn't check the times, this issue's already been mentioned

Anyway, there's other threads for news posts and discussion of the shooting.


----------



## coventrycityfan (Jul 22, 2005)

Reports of an incident in Harrow Road,Armed Police at the scene


----------



## coventrycityfan (Jul 22, 2005)

Talksport Confirming Harrow Road incident, Also Armed police are attending an incident at Moorgate too


----------



## rennie (Jul 22, 2005)

nothing about moorgate on beeb website.


----------



## coventrycityfan (Jul 22, 2005)

Well it was on Talksport about 5-10 mins ago but no details of what was happening


----------



## rennie (Jul 22, 2005)

fair enuff! i was just saying...


----------



## Trivia (Jul 22, 2005)

*Press conference*

"A press conference being held by the Metropolitan Police following the shooting of a suspected suicide bomber in south London this morning has been delayed." at 2.45pm according to Sky News


----------



## Loki (Jul 22, 2005)

Welcome to the boards Trivia. From what I gather it's been put back further still, presumably because of the incident in Harrow.


----------



## KellyDJ (Jul 22, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Welcome to the boards Trivia. From what I gather it's been put back further still, presumably because of the incident in Harrow.




Harrow Road is not necessarily in Harrow.  It goes on for miles.  Have they confirmed whereabout on the Harrow road the incident is?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 22, 2005)

coventrycityfan said:
			
		

> Reports of an incident in Harrow Road,Armed Police at the scene


 Any links?


----------



## Loki (Jul 22, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Any links?


It's live on BBC News - reports of bomb disposal type vehicles, sniffer dogs and armed officers there.


----------



## Trivia (Jul 22, 2005)

*Harrow Road*




			
				KellyDJ said:
			
		

> Harrow Road is not necessarily in Harrow.  It goes on for miles.  Have they confirmed whereabout on the Harrow road the incident is?



All I heard was that it's near Paddington Station but the focus appears to be on an Internet cafe.


----------



## coventrycityfan (Jul 22, 2005)

yep Looks like it could be a raid or something, they are looking at a 3 storey building


----------



## Trivia (Jul 22, 2005)

*thanks*





			
				Loki said:
			
		

> Welcome to the boards Trivia. From what I gather it's been put back further still, presumably because of the incident in Harrow.


----------



## Loki (Jul 22, 2005)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> Harrow Road is not necessarily in Harrow.  It goes on for miles.  Have they confirmed whereabout on the Harrow road the incident is?


You seem to be right, apparantly according to the BBC it's on Portnall Road, which is in Kilburn. But it's still confusing, two people appear to have been taken away from an internet caff on Harrow Road.


----------



## coventrycityfan (Jul 22, 2005)

police are looking at an internet cafe in Harrow Road
2 women with moroccan appearance taken away, had 2 children with them


----------



## coventrycityfan (Jul 22, 2005)

Police saying Armed Officers used as a precaution


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 22, 2005)

Two residents have phoned Radio 5 reporting hearing gunshots.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 22, 2005)

Police press conference now at 1530 -- I suspect there may be some significant developments.


----------



## Loki (Jul 22, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Two residents have phoned Radio 5 reporting hearing gunshots.


Where? Oh, Kilburn I guess


----------



## Ms T (Jul 22, 2005)

Scotland Yard sources say the raid at Harrow Road is one of several that have been taking place in London today and IS linked to yesterday's events.

(Source: BBC correspondent)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 22, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Two residents have phoned Radio 5 reporting hearing gunshots.


 This the Kilburn incident?


----------



## coventrycityfan (Jul 22, 2005)

Police now saying Harrow Road incident linked to yesterday
Armed officers there as a precaution and no arrests made


----------



## coventrycityfan (Jul 22, 2005)

BBC Saying Armed officers have raided an address in the Harrow road area but no arrests


----------



## coventrycityfan (Jul 22, 2005)

Met Police press briefing confirmed for 3:30 now


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2005)

coventrycityfan said:
			
		

> Met Police press briefing confirmed for 3:30 now


i wonder why they keep delaying it - are they saying anything on the subject on the tv?


----------



## coventrycityfan (Jul 22, 2005)

Met police briefing started now


----------



## coventrycityfan (Jul 22, 2005)

met police briefing ended- CCTV images released


----------



## Main Street (Jul 22, 2005)

They are looking for four men. The man shot dead was not one of them.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 22, 2005)

4 men being sought, public asked to call in with urgent info on 999


----------



## coventrycityfan (Jul 22, 2005)

Well the 4 men must be still on the run then, i'm fairly sure the 2 images the new york one and the bus image people will recgonise them
The last 2 are quite difficult to look at


----------



## WP member (Jul 22, 2005)

> They are looking for four men. The man shot dead was not one of them.



NOT one of them?  Fuck, that is really bad, the fucking Police basically just executed someone!


----------



## Loki (Jul 22, 2005)

Eyewitnesses report gunshots in the Kilburn incident. Stockwell shooting reported to be linked to the bomb incident by police - BBC.


----------



## noodles (Jul 22, 2005)

WP member said:
			
		

> NOT one of them?  Fuck, that is really bad, the fucking Police basically just executed someone!



Um, it hasn't been confirmed that he definitely wasn't one of the four has it?

And even if he wasn't, it doesn't follow that he's innocent.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jul 22, 2005)

Main Street said:
			
		

> They are looking for four men. The man shot dead was not one of them.



sounds like they might have killed an innocent man - I hope not.  At least they can't brush this one under the carpet like Harry Stanley's.


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 22, 2005)

coventrycityfan said:
			
		

> police are looking at an internet cafe in Harrow Road
> 2 women with moroccan appearance taken away, had 2 children with them



I wonder if it was anyone posting on here...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 22, 2005)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> At least they can't brush this one under the carpet like Harry Stanley's.



You reckon?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2005)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> sounds like they might have killed an innocent man - I hope not.  At least they can't brush this one under the carpet like Harry Stanley's.


the charge would have to be murder if that's the case. 

can't go manslaughter on five bullets in the back of the head.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jul 22, 2005)

Mr.Bishie said:
			
		

> You reckon?



You;ve got a point there a bit of ' rah rah patriotism' bollocks from that honey tounged scoundrel in number ten and who  knows what could be hidden.


----------



## layabout (Jul 22, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> the charge would have to be murder if that's the case.
> 
> can't go manslaughter on five bullets in the back of the head.



Tough shit. He shouldn't have run away from the police especially in this climate.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 22, 2005)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> sounds like they might have killed an innocent man - I hope not.  At least they can't brush this one under the carpet like Harry Stanley's.



either that or they're not looking for him cos they know where he is.. in bits, in a morgue


----------



## zcat (Jul 22, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> the charge would have to be murder if that's the case.
> 
> can't go manslaughter on five bullets in the back of the head.



"One of the police officers was holding a black automatic pistol in his left hand. They held it down to him and unloaded five shots into him. I saw it. He's dead, five shots, he's dead."

http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-13391824,00.html

Police are believed to be under orders to shoot to kill if they believe someone is about to detonate a bomb.
Sky News Crime Correspondent Martin Brunt said: "The officer or officers involved in this clearly felt this suspect was about to detonate a bomb."

http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-1189920,00.htm


----------



## laptop (Jul 22, 2005)

Main Street said:
			
		

> They are looking for four men. The man shot dead was not one of them.



Sorry about more pedantry - but reading these statements precisely is on a par with 1960s Kremlinology - 

All I've heard so far is journalists musing, stuck for something to say live on air, that since he wasn't identified as one of the four... but the Met wouldn't _necessarily_ say he was at this stage. 

In fact they'd only break usual procedure to say so this early, if they thought they were in deep doo-doo over the shooting. And this time have a calculation to make about keeping others who may be on the run in the dark, as well...

One cop tells the BBC he was the Oval bomber. One cop tells Sky there were no explosives on him. Lots of passengers report lots of strangeness on several trains in that area at the time. 

My conclusion: fuck knows.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 22, 2005)

Main Street said:
			
		

> They are looking for four men. The man shot dead was not one of them.



Seeing as the four yesterday must be running around with fizzled dud bombs, they'd be restrained rather than shot, so they could be interrogated. The man in Stockwell was a different one with a bomb-belt according to people who were in the station. Running from the cops with suspicious wires and bulky belt? If I did it in a tube I'd hope for the sake of all the innocents that the cops would shoot first.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2005)

layabout said:
			
		

> Tough shit. He shouldn't have run away from the police especially in this climate.


discussion's elsewhere.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 22, 2005)

layabout said:
			
		

> Tough shit. He shouldn't have run away from the police especially in this climate.



Got to say I agree with this. If a load of OB are pointing guns at you and you run away from them WTF do you expect.

Police overeaction or citizen stupidity? You decide...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 22, 2005)

laptop said:
			
		

> My conclusion: fuck knows.



Ditto.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 22, 2005)

> A Muslim group has said it is concerned there is a new police "shoot to kill" policy in the UK following the shooting dead of a man in south London.



http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4707781.stm


----------



## coventrycityfan (Jul 22, 2005)

BBC reporting Man shot today not in CCTV footage


----------



## LadyFinn (Jul 22, 2005)

*I'm really affraid that the situation is getting out of hand!*

Now anyone is likely to be a suspect if they happen to look like Arab, Pakistani or Jamaican... And the CCTV photos published of the suspects of yesterday's incidents, how to me looked like Somalians, are the next ethnic group to be suspected!

So, don't run...


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 22, 2005)

LadyFinn said:
			
		

> Now anyone is likely to be a suspect if they happen to look like Arab, Pakistani or Jamaican... And the CCTV photos published of the suspects of yesterday's incidents, how to me looked like Somalians, are the next ethnic group to be suspected!
> 
> So, don't run...



I know...when the Provos were active...the suspects were all white!


----------



## rennie (Jul 22, 2005)

im translating en eye witness account yesterday in Oval... says the failed bomber looked Somali.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 22, 2005)

Translating for who, Rennie, the media or the OB?


----------



## rennie (Jul 22, 2005)

never you mind eh?


----------



## Passdout (Jul 22, 2005)

Just posted this in the wrong thread.   

Group claims responsibility

http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-1189884,00.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 22, 2005)

LadyFinn said:
			
		

> Now anyone is likely to be a suspect if they happen to look like Arab, Pakistani or Jamaican... And the CCTV photos published of the suspects of yesterday's incidents, how to me looked like Somalians, are the next ethnic group to be suspected!
> 
> So, don't run...



The problem is that some people (most?) wont have that level of subtley, what they'll do is look for Asian or black...


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jul 22, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> The problem is that some people (most?) wont have that level of subtley, what they'll do is look for Asian or black...



Yup got it in one.  Like the ranting woman on the bus today.  'they want turn us into an islamic state well they won't there are more of us than there is of them' shouted at top of voice.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 22, 2005)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> Yup got it in one.  Like the ranting woman on the bus today.  'they want turn us into an islamic state well they won't there are more of us than there is of them' shouted at top of voice.


 Yeah...I expect with the attacks/attempts at attacks going that we'll hear more of that and things will get rather tense in certain areas in the UK. Not looking forward to that future at all.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 22, 2005)

This is one person we should be listening to, he was right about the 7/7 attacks and he will be right about this as well.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4708841.stm


----------



## nomoney (Jul 23, 2005)

another suspect killed at the stockwell station this morning - according to xfm news just 5 min ago


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 23, 2005)

Put it on the Stockwell news thread please.


----------



## citydreams (Jul 23, 2005)

nomoney said:
			
		

> another suspect killed at the stockwell station this morning - according to xfm news just 5 min ago



BBC are going with "Second man held over bomb alert"
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4709571.stm


----------



## holteman (Jul 23, 2005)

mile end station eveacuated apparently


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 23, 2005)

holteman said:
			
		

> mile end station eveacuated apparently


BBC: Incident
SKY: Security Incident
No helicopters yet.   No sirens.


----------



## LadyFinn (Jul 23, 2005)

*http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-13392844,00.html*

And this is the result of all this...   

Burning the house will really solve it all! What about the neighbours???


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 23, 2005)

LadyFinn said:
			
		

> And this is the result of all this...
> 
> Burning the house will really solve it all! What about the neighbours???


Are you allowed to copy the article into here.  I can't get into the Sky pages.
Thanks.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 23, 2005)

Please do not post discussion on this thread.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jul 23, 2005)

LU calls it Passenger Incident
Helicopter over Bow Road now.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 23, 2005)

NB there is already a thread on the topic - http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=123473

It might be best to keep things to one area.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 23, 2005)

security alert at scrubbs lane W London 

this looks like the real thing


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> security alert at scrubbs lane W London
> 
> this looks like the real thing


 Link?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 23, 2005)

Nothing on BBC news site or News 24


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 23, 2005)

BBC reporting another house raided in South London on the ticker.


----------



## laptop (Jul 23, 2005)

BBC said:
			
		

> A suspect package found on Saturday in north-west London may be linked to Thursday's attacks, police believe.
> 
> The package was found by a member of the public in bushes in Little Wormwood Scrubs on Saturday morning.
> 
> ...



Also there, one line on the raid in Streatham Hill...

Currently suffering "security alerts": Brixton, Fulham Broadway

Currently suffering "customer incident": South Ruislip 

The Mile End thingy was described by tfl as a "customer incident" - euphemism for "someone having hallucinations of smoke but we'd better treat it seriously anyway"? 

http://map.tfl.gov.uk/realtime.asp?area=full


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 23, 2005)

Police are investigating links between the bombing attacks on London and a whitewater rafting trip to Wales

really they are 

http://icnorthwales.icnetwork.co.uk...rs-did-visit-n--wales-in-june--name_page.html


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 23, 2005)

Police hunting four men who attempted to bomb London's transport system last week said on Saturday they might have found a fifth device abandoned in the northwest of the city.

"An initial examination suggests that the object may be linked to devices found at four locations in London on July 21," police said in a statement, adding the object was found in bushes in the Wormwood Scrubbs area of the city.

When asked if that indicated the discovery of a bomb, a police source said: "I wouldn't dissuade you from thinking that."

Four bombs were partially detonated on three underground trains and a bus on Thursday, killing no one, but causing chaos exactly two weeks after suicide bombers killed 52 London commuters. 

http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/L23197688.htm


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 23, 2005)

Edgware Road bomber Mohammed Sidique Khan (middle right showing V-sign) and Aldgate bomber Shezad Tanweer (bottom right leaning forward) on their recent rafting holiday in Wales


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 24, 2005)

3rd man arrested in the Tulse Hill area of London 
BBC News


----------



## magneze (Jul 25, 2005)

Police name suspects.





> Anti-terror bosses believe 27-year-old Muktar Said Ibraihim may have tried to set off a bomb on the number 26 bus in the Bank area.
> 
> Yasin Hassan Omar, 24, is believed to have attempted to set off a similar device on the Victoria Line near Warren Street station.
> 
> ...


http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-1190116,00.html
&
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4715201.stm


----------



## Passdout (Jul 25, 2005)

I know its best to supply links, but like when I started the 'Stockwell man innocent' thread, I cant as yet provide a link. (Sorry)

I have no link for this because I cant find anything about it on the net, but a friend of mine was at Kings cross on a stationary underground train today around midday when suddenly armed police swarmed onto the platform and evacuated the carriage in front of her. They then evacuated her carriage, and as she walked past the other carriage she saw that the lots of armed officers had an asian looking man on the floor - presumably under arrest. 

Anyone else heard anything about this? 

She then went to Victoria and said there were police 'everywhere'


----------

